# Das geht bestimmt noch schlimmer



## Kerasus (19. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed`s

Ich finde es immer wieder Lustig was für Sprüche ich von Spieler hören muss.
Wie Egoistich viele (nicht alle) Spieler in der Entwicklung  von WoW geworden sind.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele: 

-Worte eines Tanks in einer Random Gruppe "wenn ich nicht wollt das ich die Gruppe verlasse und ihr wieder 15 min warten müst gebt mir das recht das ich das komplette Loot des Endbosses bekomme."

-Magier in Einem Schlachtzug nachdem er gemwerkt hatte das er im DamageMeter auf Platz 1 stand "Also ich sehe das ihr mich braucht und wenn ich bleiben soll dann möchte ich das ich das Teil XXXX von Boss XXXX auf jedenfall bekommen sondt bin ich Weg."

-Worte eines Hexers ,in dem der Heiler kurz vor Kampfbeginn nochmal seine Mana Pusten muss, weill er Leben gegen Mana eintauscht (was auch ok ist aber dann nicht so einen Spruch) Heiler sagt kurze Pause brauche Mana. Ok was mache ich als Tank mache eine Pause es dauert keine 5 sec. dann Postet genau der Hexer GoGoGo wenn der Heiler zu blöd ist Kicken wir ihn.

Dieses soll kein Post werden Marke früher war alles besser, oder heute sind alle Spieler böse.
Jeder Abschnitt in der WoW Entwicklung hatte seine vor und nachteile.

Mich würde einfach mal Intressieren was ihr euch so an Sprüchen anhören müst. (Egal ab in der Beta vor 5 Jahren oder jetzt in ICC oder einer 5 Hero.)

Ok ich gebe zu hier gibts keine Diskusionsgrundlage aber das soll es auch nicht sonder schreibt einfach mal eure Witzigsten oder Unverschämtesten bemerkungen die ihr erlebt habt .

Freu mich auf viel Post und wenige Flames 
Der Kerasus


----------



## Regine55 (19. April 2010)

"LFM PDK 25! 4 Trophäen + Caster Stoff Items Locked" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublich aber wahr...


----------



## Frostbeule16 (19. April 2010)

ICC25 grp voll. Unterequipte Gruppe. Ts wird gejoined. Der Lead hat kein Mikro, kennt die Instanz nicht hat 4600 GS aber hat sich 3 Items gelocked. 
Fand ich relativ amüsant. Nachdem ich die Grp daraufhin geleaved habe ist die grp wohl auseinander gebrochen.


----------



## Illsen (19. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> "LFM PDK 25! 4 Trophäen + Caster Stoff Items Locked"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erklär mir doch mal fix was daran unverschämt ist ...
Niemand zwingt dich mit zu gehen.


----------



## Treefolk (19. April 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch mal fix was daran unverschämt ist ...
> Niemand zwingt dich mit zu gehen.




Ich frag mich auch immer warum so viele über locked Items weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach nicht mit gehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei uns auf dem Server ists meist so das nach 20-30 Minuten suche die locked Items aus der Suche verschwinden. Haben sich wohl doch zu wenig gemeldet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> "LFM PDK 25! 4 Trophäen + Caster Stoff Items Locked"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EPIC XD


----------



## Shavana (19. April 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch mal fix was daran unverschämt ist ...
> Niemand zwingt dich mit zu gehen.




Ich sag mal so, wenn 1 Item gelocked wird (meistens eines der Trinkets) ist es ja noch in Ordnung. Gut ich gehe da eh nicht mit, wenn ich auch das besagte Item brauchen würde, aber gleich 5 Items zu locken, ist doch schon ein bissle unverschämt, da brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn keine grp zustande kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic:

Ich hatte auch mal so einen netten Raidlead, der ICC25 gehen wollte, gut grp stand, ts war vorhanden und da schrieb der Raidlead, das er weder TS hat und Icc25 auch nicht kennen würde. Wäre einer der anderen 24 leute so nett und den lead zu machen? hehe, naja als man sich den guten mal angeschaut hat, war er gerade mal 226-232 Itemlvl bestückt


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

"LFM Maly10er 2 Tank und DD /w me" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddok (19. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> "LFM PDK 25! 4 Trophäen + Caster Stoff Items Locked"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als platten-dd, tank, leder/schwere rüstung dd/heiler würde ich mitgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noenon (19. April 2010)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> ICC25 grp voll. Unterequipte Gruppe. Ts wird gejoined. Der Lead hat kein Mikro, kennt die Instanz nicht hat 4600 GS aber hat sich 3 Items gelocked.
> Fand ich relativ amüsant. Nachdem ich die Grp daraufhin geleaved habe ist die grp wohl auseinander gebrochen.



zu gut...


----------



## echterman (19. April 2010)

- 5er ini(hab vergessen welche). ich als heiler unterwegs und gildenmate als Tank.
Tank: muss kurz afk
Krieger DD keine 10 Sekunden später: ich pull mal den boss sonst werden wir hier nie fertig.
Heiler: viel spaß beim sterben.

- oder in HDR hero DD nach einen Wipe weil der Tank DC hatte: also ich bin nicht hier um repkosten zu farmen.

- ICC25er Raid, Random Epic drop: DD meinte so "das ding brauch ich für meinen Twink" er loggt um joind den raid und bekommt es obwohl ein anderer DD im würfeln vor ihm war.

- ICC25er DK DD blögt los das er dick DPS macht und alle anderen DDler wegpusten wird mit seinem schaden. 
Ich so: schön das können wa gleich mal an saurefang testen. Ich war aus als DK DD dabei. 
jenigerwelcher DK DD hat dann als Recount gepostet wurde völlig abgeloost und lag 5k hinter mir und den anderen.


----------



## Trig (19. April 2010)

moddok schrieb:


> als platten-dd, tank, leder/schwere rüstung dd/heiler würde ich mitgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Finde solche Gruppen muss man boykottieren, egal ob einem selbst das "Locken" der Items trifft oder auch nicht. Solche Verhaltensweisen sind inakzeptabel.

War mal AK25 mit nem WL als Lead. Dieser meinte dann keine WL´s mehr, obwohl er der einzigste war, als jemand dann noch einen WL geladen hat -> instant kick. Darauf hin meinte er "Sagte doch keine WL´s". Die Gruppe habe ich dann verlassen. So einen ***** heile ich doch nicht. Und ich bin auch nicht dazu da ihm seine Items zu besorgen. Soll er doch AK alleine machen, dann kann er alles haben.


----------



## Braamséry (19. April 2010)

LFM Naxx 25er. items locked.

Ich weiß bis heut net ob ein/mehrere bestimmte/s Item oder alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> "LFM Maly10er 2 Tank und DD /w me"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kapier ich net


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (19. April 2010)

also das hier fand ich nicht schlimm eher sehr lustig...

"Suchen noch 8 Leute die Interesse haben sich von uns durch Ulduar (10er) ziehen zu lassen 
(sämtliche Erfolge sowie rostiger Protodrache inbegriffen) für nur 30.000 Gold. Start ist Samstag 
15 Uhr Ende gegen 18 Uhr"


----------



## Cancom (19. April 2010)

hab DK Tank...war schon als Tank die ersten 4 Bosse in icc 10er...

Im Channel: suche Tank für PDK 25er...
Ich melde mich und bekomme als Antwort "gs? erfahrung?"

Sag ich: "GS kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich das addon nicht verwende...Erfahrung reicht aber sicherlich aus"

Antwort: "ne sorry dann nicht..."


:/


Dann halt nicht...er suchte noch gute 20-30 Minuten nach einem tank im Channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (19. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> kapier ich net




Maly 10er brauch man nur 1 Tank. Vermutlich hatte der RL keine Ahnung von dem Raid.


----------



## c0bRa (19. April 2010)

Kerasus schrieb:


> -Worte eines Tanks in einer Random Gruppe "wenn ich nicht wollt das ich die Gruppe verlasse und ihr wieder 15 min warten müst gebt mir das recht das ich das komplette Loot des Endbosses bekomme."


Bye Bye Tank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder aus Protest needet jeder am Endboss...


Kerasus schrieb:


> -Magier in Einem Schlachtzug nachdem er gemwerkt hatte das er im DamageMeter auf Platz 1 stand "Also ich sehe das ihr mich braucht und wenn ich bleiben soll dann möchte ich das ich das Teil XXXX von Boss XXXX auf jedenfall bekommen sondt bin ich Weg."


Zusichern (sofern er nicht PM ist) und wenn das Item droppt, demjenigen geben, der es erwürfelt...


Kerasus schrieb:


> -Worte eines Hexers ,in dem der Heiler kurz vor Kampfbeginn nochmal seine Mana Pusten muss, weill er Leben gegen Mana eintauscht (was auch ok ist aber dann nicht so einen Spruch) Heiler sagt kurze Pause brauche Mana. Ok was mache ich als Tank mache eine Pause es dauert keine 5 sec. dann Postet genau der Hexer GoGoGo wenn der Heiler zu blöd ist Kicken wir ihn.


Klär den Hexer mal über die Manaregernationsfähigkeiten eines Heilers auf... Und wenn er nicht PM/RL ist, soll er Füße still halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (19. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> kapier ich net



Für Maly 10 brauchste nur einen Tank....und viel Dmg. Bei 2 Tanks würd einer nur rumstehen und Schaden würde fehlen...im 10er wohlgemerkt


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Maly 10er brauch man nur 1 Tank. Vermutlich hatte der RL keine Ahnung von dem Raid.



Exakt, keine Ahnung vom raid haben, aber trotzdem eine Gruppe aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (19. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Exakt, keine Ahnung vom raid haben, aber trotzdem eine Gruppe aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hatte da auch mal nen ICC Raid. Leader macht Grp auf, stellt Anforderung von 5500Gs (nc) und locked sich 2 Items. Ansich kein Problem. Jedenfalls stellt sich im Raid raus, dass der RL nen GS von 4300 hat und ICC zum ersten mal von Innen sieht. 

Bei sowas fehlen dann einem echt die Worte...

Ich hab dann einfach die Leitung übernommen und wir haben trotzdem noch 6 Bosse geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. April 2010)

najo was lustiges ist mir am samstag passiert
ich bin in dala grad langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann les ich : Suchen noch DDs und heiler für ICC 25 mindestens 5k dps und 5600+ gearscore und erfahrung mind. 4 bosse
ich schreib ihn an das ich (4900gs momentan leider nur weil neuer char) ich die 5k dps schaffe, auf bosspuppe und erfahrung bei 6 bossen in icc10er habe, aber nicht die 5.6k gearscore hab
najo er meinte das willich sehen, ging mit mir sw bosspuppe, und da hab ich meine 4877 dps gemacht (ohne heldentum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daraufhin hat er gemeint, das er mich nicht mitnehmen wird, weil ich zuwenig dps fahre allein (kann auch gut sein mir war das wurst war eh gestern icc 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
najo ich bin dann mal so frech gewesen und hab ihn gefragt was er so schafft er war übrigens ne eule, und hat ungebufft seine 4.3k dps aufde puppe gemacht mit nen 5600er gs
fand ich schon n wenig lustig neber ihn zu stehen und mehr dps zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Exakt, keine Ahnung vom raid haben, aber trotzdem eine Gruppe aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sry aber ich war erst einmal Maly, weil keiner den scheiss schlüssel hat auser mir jetzt xD


----------



## Secretus (19. April 2010)

Ich als Tank in HDB:

Meint ein Jäger nach 2 Minuten wo wir auf der ersten Plattform stehen:

"Öy Tank au mal rein ich wär schon beim zweitem Boss!!!!!"

Zur Info: Seine DPS lag unter meiner und ich spiele Krieger. Kein Wunder, da er grade mal 800 fuhr.


----------



## j4ckass (19. April 2010)

Wenn ich das Wort "locked" schon hör ... is ja nur lächerlich und wer da mitgeht is selber schuld. So einen Scheiss würd ich nichtmal annähernd unterstützen.


----------



## Hellikut (19. April 2010)

Secretus schrieb:


> Ich als Tank in HDB:
> 
> Meint ein Jäger nach 2 Minuten wo wir auf der ersten Plattform stehen:
> 
> ...



Deadly Boss Mod sollte Zusatzsoundfiles bekommen: *Fanfaren* *Fanfaren* *rotes Bildschirmleuchten* *Fahr DPS kleines Mädchen, faaaahr DPS !* *Fanfaren* *Fanfaren* *rotes Bildschirmleuchten*


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Wort "locked" schon hör ... is ja nur lächerlich und wer da mitgeht is selber schuld. So einen Scheiss würd ich nichtmal annähernd unterstützen.



Wieso das? Bei uns hat damals die "Topgilde" immer Gruul runs gemacht, weil manche mains das Trinket noch brauchten. Das war gelocked, der Rest FFA.
Dir wurde ein sauberer Gruul run garantiert. Warst da unter einer Stunde drinne und wipefrei wieder raus.

Also, wieso sollten sie es sich nicht locken dürfen, wenn sie nur deswegen da reingehen und den anderen einen fixen Run garantieren?!

Problemlose Gruulraids waren zu der Zeit übrigends kaum vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die 12-15 Leute dieser Gilde haben auf andere Item keine Need gehabt.


----------



## TheGui (19. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Suchen noch DDs und heiler für ICC 25 mindestens 5k dps und 5600+ gearscore und erfahrung mind.



finde das imemr lustig das man DDs mitnimmt die mit 5600 GS nur lächerliche 5k schaffen xD


----------



## Würfelzucker (19. April 2010)

Am Freitag mit einem Kollegen Grube Hero gegangen!
Haben unsere Dk´s am Montag auf 80 gebracht!!!

Waren noch eine Krieger Tank, Eule und ein Prister ( Heiler dabei)!

Eule Fährt 3,5 k Dps und mein Kollege und ich 3,0 k Dps


Sagt der Prister zu uns lernt doch mal Spielen i fahrt viel zu wehnig Dps
und besorg euch mal besseres Equipt

Sage ich zu ihm für dass das ich am Montag 80 geworden binn, binn ich recht zufrieden!

Sagt er in der Zeit könntest du viel besseres Equipt bekommen als das was du hast!

Ich hab nur noch gsagt wenn ich besseres Equipt hätte würde ich nicht mehr in die inni gehen.....

( Inni gieng ohne Wipe und ohne Probleme zu ende naja hauptsache genörgelt)

Aber jeder erwartet das wenn man frisch 80 geworden ist schon ein Gs von 5500 hat zzzz


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

mimimi?

ohne scheiss:

Ihr heult alle rum und hört dochnicht auf <.<

Entweder Nägel mit Köpfen oder nicht posten.

In letzer Zeit gibt es hier nurnoch Heulthreads von Leuten die sowiso schon zu Süchtig sind als das sie aufhören-


----------



## Starfros (19. April 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch mal fix was daran unverschämt ist ...
> Niemand zwingt dich mit zu gehen.



würde es auch anders sehen ....solche Leute wissen nun mal was sie aus Instanz XY brauchen um gut an DMG/DPS zu kommen.

Wenn ich selbst sehe das ich mit meinem twink die locked items nicht brauch , weils meine Klasse nicht targen oder brauchen kann. Warum sollte ich nicht mitgehen. Anders gesagt, sollte mein Twink diese sachen auch brauchen ,dann gehe ich doch nicht mit und fang im Handels oder GruppenSuche channel an einen auf mimimi zu machen. 

Wenn man logisch nachdenkt und diese Items brauch, würde man nicht auch selbst eine Gruppe basteln (sofern man es kann) und Item XY reservieren für sich selbst?


----------



## Trig (19. April 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Wort "locked" schon hör ... is ja nur lächerlich und wer da mitgeht is selber schuld. So einen Scheiss würd ich nichtmal annähernd unterstützen.


Sehe ich genauso! Es ist dieser um sich greifende Egoismus, der mich immens stört. Ich würde nie auf den Gedanken kommen ein Item zu locken. Alle haben ihren Teil beigetragen und jeder sollte das gleiche Anrecht haben auf den Loot. Is aber wohl Wunschdenken, schon klar.... Weltfrieden FTW...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karakaya (19. April 2010)

Ich Random hero angemeldet, standen 5-7 min am eingang weil keine ahnung, es waren eigentlich alle da und so.. dann hab ich aus spass mal "los og og^^" geschrieben, und aufeinmal haste gesehen wie mich die restlichen 4 leute voll geflamed haben^^ die ini ging und ohne wipe ohne probleme, haben uns aber die ganze ini lang voll geflamed weil ich ein noob sei angeblich^^

ich fands komisch und hab mich nur kaputt gelacht...


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

War letztens AK 25 mit meinem Schurken. Droppt bei Tora ein Platte Gladi Teil, steckt sich das der PM einfach mal ein ohne drum zu würfeln obwohl es noch einer brauchte mit folgendem Dialog:

DD: Hey ich brauchte das auch
PM: Naund ich bin PM und sitz am längeren Hebel

So ein Idiot, naja gleich auf die Igno. War mir zwar egal da ich es nicht brauchte, aber es geht ja ums Prinzip und mit solchen Leuten muss ich nicht raiden. Zumindest nicht nochmal.


----------



## Cavulon (19. April 2010)

Was Ich immer geil finde:

Suchen DDs für PDK, nur ab 5k DPS aufwärts..

Ich überlege, bevor ICC aufgemacht wurde suchte man mit 3k DPS...und das war gut...

Letztendlich haben so einige Spieler keine Möglichkeit Equip aus PDK zu bekommen, und damit vlt auch ICC zu sehen.
Was dann aber immer besonders lustig ist, ist das die Leute dann trotzdem noch bei Eisheuler sterben^^

Klar suchen die Leute immer die Topequipten etc, damit sie selber ohne Schaden da durchkommen(und natürlich schnell). Denke Ich zumindest.


----------



## Shendria (19. April 2010)

Weil hier schon wieder so über GS gelabert wird gleich noch ein kleines Beispiel


Nach gut nem halben Jahr Pause bin ich durch Zufall in nem recht guten Raid auf unserem Server gelandet. Ein paar Wochen später Arthas10 down, und alles mit nem GS von 5,2k ca. (bis arthas sogar noch weniger). In der Zeit hab ich schon rausgefunden was GS ist, und was sich einge davon versprechen. 
Aus reiner Neugier hab ich dann einfach mal mein "Ursprungs-Equip", also das, welches ich nach der Pause hatte und sich grad mal durch 2 Items unterschieden hat, angelegt und mich auf einige ICC10 gesuche gemeldet. => Gearcheck in Dalaran Mitte
Mein Heil-Schami wurde von keinem Einzigen auch nur länger betrachtet als es notwendig war um den GS zu sehn.. und dann gings los

"LOL... was willst du mit so nem Equip in ICC... farm dir erstmal T9 zusammen...."
"L2P du noob... Tank-Kolben mit nem Heiler.... " (Tja, wer mal in Ulduar gewesen wäre, hätte meinen Streitkolben auch erkannt....)
"Ich zieh doch niemanden durch ne Ini"
usw. usw.

Mal abgesehen davon, das man sich ja net mal mehr den Spieler ansieht dank GS, war es irgendwie echt lustig die ganzen Beleidigungen (welche ich hier jetzt mal net aufgeführt hab) und Reaktionen auf meinen Char zu lesen.
Wenn ich mich auf so ein Niveau heruntergelassen hätte, hätt ich nach jedem tollen Spruch Titel eingeblendet, /wave und noch viel Spass beim suchen gewunschen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2010)

Mit Heiler-Twink

Hexenmeister zieht nach JEDER Mobgruppe das komplette gesundheitfressende Programm durch.
Heiler: "Ist es wirklich nötig, unentwegt Lebensentzug zu casten, obwohl der Manabalken noch fast voll ist?"
Hexer: "voll ist bei 100%"
Skills benutzen ist ja eine Sache, aber das war deutlich zuviel. Nach ein paar Mobgruppen mit 5% Leben hat er es aber verstanden. Lebensentzug wurde nur noch geheilt, wenn Mana unter 50-60% war und keine Regg-Pause in Sicht.
Dennoch am Ende... Heilung erhalten Tank: 58% | Heilung erhalten Hexer: 37%

----------

Andere Ini, wieder mit Heiler

Tank und DD streiten sich, ob alle Mobs umgehauen werden oder nur die notwendigen.
Die Instanz ist abgeschlossen und wir wollen gemeinsam noch eine zufällige Instanz machen. Der DD weigert sich den Rollencheck zu bestätigen, geht aber auch nicht aus der Gruppe. Kicken geht nicht nach Instanz-Ende.
Minutenlanges Rumgeflame im Gruppenchat und dann der DD: "ich geh dann mal afk. tja ihr kiddys, ich hab zeit". Keine Ahnung wie es ausging, mir wurde es zu blöd und ich hab die Gruppe verlassen.

----------

Mit Tank-Twink

Krieger: "mom, kurz zuende rauchen"
Super-Imba-DD-Kiddy: "los gogo"
Super-Imba-DD-Kiddy: "ey jetz los gogogo"
Tank: "bin ich immun gegen. solange einer fehlt, nix go"
..
..
Heiler: "Mist, oom und nichts zu trinken. sry, ich hol schnell was"
Super-Imba-DD-Kiddy: "was jetz, gogogo"
DD: "Heiler ist noch weg"
Tank: "lies den chat oder gogogo aus der gruppe"
Super-Imba-DD verlässt die Gruppe.
NetterTyp schließt sich der Gruppe an.

Manchmal brauch man schon eine große Portion Gelassenheit, um am Geblubber der Kindsköpfe nicht zu verzweifeln.


----------



## Illsen (19. April 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Finde solche Gruppen muss man boykottieren, egal ob einem selbst das "Locken" der Items trifft oder auch nicht. Solche Verhaltensweisen sind inakzeptabel.



Sprach die WoW Polizei ...
Leben und leben lassen omfg
Wenn ich das Anub Trinket brauche und es ausdrücklich sage bevor ich Leute invite und die Grp trotzdem voll wird wo liegt dann das verdammte Problem?


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Was Ich immer geil finde:
> 
> Suchen DDs für PDK, nur ab 5k DPS aufwärts..
> 
> ...



war bei mir auch so 
Einer hat für pdk gesucht und hat gesagt ich darf nich mit weil ich eine feral götze anstatt einer eulen götze drin hatte, dazu  muss ich noch sagen war ich schon 2 mal mit der eule drin und die götze hab ich weil ich noch keine marken für eule gefarmt hatte hab übrigends 4.5k dps gemacht (sein gear war net besser als meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. April 2010)

Das kürzeste was ich bis jetzt gesehn habe:

"lfg dk icc10"


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2010)

Alles, was mit

kosmischen Abkürzungen, wie 


GS, DPS etc
locked
Speedrun
Spam
und vorallem mit assigem Deutsch
ausgedrückt wird, boykotiere ich eh, lass sie links liegen oder ...
Solche Leute gehören einfach nicht in's Spiel WoW.

_Nicht Blizzard hat das Spiel zu dem gemacht, was es heute ist -
sondern die ganzen realitätsfremden lernresistenten Möchtegerne - 
die einfach nicht für ein Zusammenspiel geschaffen sind._

Fakt.

greetz


----------



## Chiichi (19. April 2010)

Ach da gibts einiges ^^

ICC Stammgruppe 10ner hat Tank ersatz gesucht. Nach einer halben Stunde hatten wir dann einen.
Er sagt er lernt schnell und ist wipe resistent.
Nach dem 2. Wipe war er weg und hat unsere Gilden angeschrieben und gemeint wir können ned spielen ôo 



Ich selber hasse GS und deswegen wenn mich jmd der Leute sucht danach fragt sag ich halt ich hätt es nicht.
PDK 10ner werd ich dann nicht mitgenommen (marken farmen byebye T_T) weil ich ihm ned meinen gs gesagt habe aber, dass ich pdk clear hab und icc auch fast
Das beste ist dann aber, wenn ich dann die person seh und mich davor stell dann wollen se mich auf einmal dabei haben >_>


was noch unverschämt ist sind allgemein ninjas und leaver...

naja wegen solchen sachen geh ich nur noch mit stamm und gilde icc ... das ist soo schön auf diese weise ^^ 
alle sind nett und warten etc nicht lotgeil perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerasus (19. April 2010)

Danke für die schönen und Lustigen beispiele bsi jetzt .
Und jetzt holt mal eure besten Perlen raus da geht noch mehr.
Und bitte last das Beschimpfen über GS und Locked Items das ist nicht der sinn des Posts hier auser es gehört in die Geschichte.

In diesem Sinne More More More

Der Kerasus


----------



## Celenia (19. April 2010)

Ich glaube der geilste Spruch den wir zu hören bekommen haben war folgender.

Situation: PDC hero random 3 Leute Aldor (ich als Tank, zwei DDs), 2 Leute Shatt (Heiler und DD), erste Runde Champions kommen, Heiler kippt, Heiler stirbt

Nun wäre es eigentlich an der Zeit rein zulaufen, was in Runde 1 ja noch geht, tut der Heiler aber nicht. Naja es geht gut, Heiler kommt wieder mit folgenden Sätzen

Heiler: Sagt mal macht ihr die Ini zum ersten Mal? Oh ihr seid von der Aldor, das erklärt es. /leave group

Ich wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte, aber wir haben dann noch jemand nettes bekommen und die Ini fertig gemacht.


----------



## patrick_ (19. April 2010)

Ich kann euch sagen womit das hauptsächlich zusammen hängt 

1. man kann sein namen/ server wechseln 
2. suche nach gruppe tool, weil es serverübergreifend ist

wenn der ruf im eimer ist change den namen fertig is, so wird das ninjan gefördert genauso wie das schlechte verhalten 

erinnert euch mal an classic zurück da war sowas die ausname


----------



## Cydalla (19. April 2010)

Schöne Erinnerungen:

Meine Kriegerin zu BC- Zeiten noch Waffenkrieger: Wie du bist DD? hä? Krieger können nur Tanken und Krieger ohne Schild sind wie Magier ohne Mana. DU kommst hier net rein...
( einmal mitgenommen, wurden sie eines besseren belehrt und die Caster hatten arge Probs mit überhaupt annähernd folgen zu können )

Meine Kriegerin zu ICC-Zeiten: ich trage in Städten grundsätzlich ein Kleid, keine Schultern, Armschienen usw. nur Trinkets und Waffen. Anmeldung dungeonfinder-> Pling drin!
Da sieht man nur wie man ins Target genommen wird und schon-> Boah low HP tank kagge (30-32k) Anfänger, der is bestimmt neu, hab ich kein bock drauf usw. ...kein genaues hinkucken...just hp-Looking. ...ein klick auf Outfitter....pling ....46k unbuffed....und...SILENCE !  mal abgesehen davon, das mir regelmässig die Heiler einschlafen weil sie so wenig zutun haben.

Ansonsten noch letztens in SW gelesen, als ich bischen getwinkt hab.

Suchen noch alles für Obsi3d ab 5,5kGearscore und 5k+DPS Gearcheck Dala mitte.
Ich hab mich tatsächlich erdreistet zu fragen: für die maximal 2 Minuten Kampf willst Du wirklich 30 Minuten E-Penis-check machen? ( bei uns liegt der jeden Donnerstag Rnd25er in 1, irgendwas Minuten im Staub ) War ein netter Lacher. 
Ich find´s eben nur langsam lächerlich was die Leute sich manchmal rausnehmen. Solange es leute gibt, die bei sowas mitmachen wird´s das auch weiterhin geben. Ich hab meine Raids, wo ich auch mal tauschen und auf nen Twink loggen kann, damit der auch equip bekommt. Aber wenn mir einer daherkommen würde und sagen würde Item xy is locked, dann kann er da alleine reingehen, gibt mehr als genug raids und es gib viele Leute, die einfach nur wegen einem Teil irgendwo reinrennen.

gruss Cyd


----------



## MayoAmok (19. April 2010)

patrick_ schrieb:


> wenn der ruf im eimer ist change den namen fertig is, so wird das ninjan gefördert genauso wie das schlechte verhalten



Bei einer Namensänderung wird der Name auf Ingno- und Freundesliste ebenfalls geändert.


----------



## TheDoggy (19. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> "LFM Maly10er 2 Tank und DD /w me"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh ja sowas hatte ich auch mal:
"lfm weekly [war flammenlevi] 2 tank, 2 heal rest dds"
und er hat weiterhin behauptet die ini zu kennen, selbst nach " freundlichen" hinweisen ausm /2 :x


----------



## Lari (19. April 2010)

Ich muss eingestehen, dass ich demnächst auch einen PDK25er Raid leiten werde, bei dem Todes Wahl locked ist. Hintergrund:
Unser Gildenjäger läuft seit Wochen, sogar Monaten einem vernünftigen Trinket hinterher. Kein Dropglück bei Todeswisper, kein Würfelglück Wille des Todesbringers und Todes Wahl hat er bisher auch nicht bekommen.

Bin eigentlich kein Freund von sowas, aber unser Jäger ist da echt bedürftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn sich 23 Leute bzw. entsprechend weniger, wenn viele Gildies mitkommen, finden warum nicht. Ist es dreist? Nein, wird ja vorher angesagt. Als Gegenleistung gibt es einen erfahrenen Raidleiter und deutlich überequippte Mitraider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterMarvin (19. April 2010)

Also ich habe da auch nen guten " Suchen noch leute für pdk25 die keinen need auf diese xxxx teil haben " 

man man enteder man bekommt was oder nicht ...war auch 3 mal hintereinander da und habe nix bekommen weil ich einfach pech hatte ...egal nochmal ran und gut is ..habe t9.5 nu komplett was soll es ....aber dieses das teil gehört mir geht ma gar nicht !!!!!


----------



## Nomisno (19. April 2010)

Jo...in ner random hero, HdR kam raus.

Wir wipen an der ersten Welle, der Tank hatte nix drauf. Dieser leavt daraufhin.

Spieler01: Wo hat der seine 5k GS her? Oo
Spieler02: Ebay?^^
Ich: Hehe...ich mag GS zwar nicht, aber was hab ich denn für ein GS?
Spieler01: 4,6k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spieler03: omfg kein gs <verlässt die gruppe>

Äh...ja? Oo

EDIT: Genau, noch was. Im Handel schreibt einer:

"Suchen noch Tank für Ulduar, T9-T10 sollte schon da sein" 
Man bedenke, Ulduar ist mit T7-Niveau zu schaffen...


----------



## soca291 (19. April 2010)

ich ziehe momentan mit meinem bruder über werbt einen freund nen hunter hoch mein bruder spielt shami
folglich is er in innis als heiler. wir waren in irgendner ini um lvl 50 rum tank war paladin. mein bruder hat den paladin drauf hingewiesen doch bitte ne kurze pause zu machen damit er mana reggen kann, keine reaktion vom pala mein bruder es trotzdem weiter geschaft ihn zu heilen. auf einmal meint der pala "was bist du fürn kacknub warum heillst du mich immer erst wenn ich unter 30% bin?" mein bruder nur so "weil ich dich mit einem heal wieder voll hab und da du es ja nicht für nötig hälst mich reggen zu lassen muss ich halt mana sparend healen." 

naja selber pala hat mich dann auch noch geflamed ich würde zu wenig schaden machen und ich meinte nur " wenn du aggro halten könntest so das ich nich nach jedem zweiten schuss ne pause oder target wechsel machen muss um se nich zu ziehen würd ich auch schaden machen" naja dann is er abgehauen -.-


sorry hatte wegen der länge des textes keine lust auf rechtschreibung zu achten =P


----------



## Grobolus (19. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wieso das? Bei uns hat damals die "Topgilde" immer Gruul runs gemacht, weil manche mains das Trinket noch brauchten. Das war gelocked, der Rest FFA.
> Dir wurde ein sauberer Gruul run garantiert. Warst da unter einer Stunde drinne und wipefrei wieder raus.
> 
> Also, wieso sollten sie es sich nicht locken dürfen, wenn sie nur deswegen da reingehen und den anderen einen fixen Run garantieren?!



Problem ist, die Runs mit "Locked Items" werden nicht von Gilden sondern von 1-2 chars aufgemacht, und von Problemlosen Raids kann da keine rede sein.

Erst letztens auf SenJin Passiert:
"LFM PDOK10, 2 Heal, 2 DD"
Melde mich, weil ich den Anub erfolg noch immer nicht habe *schäm*
Inv kommt, ich reise an, und nach guten 10 Minuten ist die Grp schon voll
Dann kommt meldung im SZ-Channel "Mele-Trinket looked" (und es wundert mich, das keiner den SZ leaved, der SZ-Eröffner war der Tank)
Wir stehen alle in PDOK und ich bin mal so frech und schreibe in Chat "TS/VT?" Antwort vom RL: "Brauchen wir nicht"
Okay, schon dämmerte mir wie das ausgeht
Pull, der SZ-Leiter tank fängt an, bei 3. Stacks spotet auch der andere Tank ab, ein Kobold kommt, keinen Interessiert es (war mir eigentll. klar), aber dann dass Highlight, anderer Tank hat 5 Stacks, RL-Tank spotet nicht zurück, Tank kippt natürlich dann um. Wipe, alle fliegen rein und ich bin so frech und schreibe "Warum hast du nicht zurückgespotet?" Antwort des RL "Tank XY hat nichts in den Chat geschrieben das ich spoten soll, woher soll ich richen wann ich spoten soll ihr noobs, ich geh, bevor ich mir eine ID einhandle" (es war dienstag Abend). Ich hab dann mal die anderen 8 ins TS bestellt und wir haben uns bis Anub durchgeschlagen, den mussten wir uns aber dann bei 7 % best try geschlagen geben ;-(

Schon täglich bei uns auf dem Server:

- Suche Member für BT-Funraid, noch alle Klassen, nur 80er! (schaut man die schreibende Person an, LVL70)
- Suche Member für ICC10, Erfahrung min. 6/12, GS min. 5500 (schaut man hier den Suchenden an, GS von oft deutlich unter 5,5 K
- Suche Member für AK25, alles auser Klasse XY (joint man den Raid, is SZ-Leader der einzige der Klasse XY, dafür z.B. 5 Jäger, 5 Druiden)
- Suche ICC-Clearrun (allein das ernsthaft zu schreiben ist ein schmunzeln wert, meistens dann noch underequiped und ich denke mal, 3 % der RND-Grp schafen überhauptmal Sindragosa, vom Lichking mal ganz abgesehen)
- LF Member für ICC25, nur noch (!) 3 Tanks und 6 Heals
- LF Member für PDK10, GS min. 5500

Wie oft ich schon nicht mit meinen Tank (Full 232-245, 1 x 264) PDK25 genommen wurde mit dem Comment "dein Gear ist zu schlecht -> unzählbar ;-)


----------



## Fremder123 (19. April 2010)

Auf unserem Server geht es eigentlich meist "relativ" zivilisiert zu, zumindest zivilisierter als was man sonst hier so liest. Das was mich in letzter Zeit zum schmunzeln brachte war: "Suchen leute für Festung der Stürme, A'lars Asche ist locked."

Da konnte ich mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen, denn zu was geht man da rein wenn nicht für das Federvieh?! Wer so dämlich ist und da mitgeht ist wirklich selbst schuld.^^


----------



## kelan asgard (19. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Alles, was mit
> 
> kosmischen Abkürzungen, wie
> 
> ...



Da bin ich deiner Meinung


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (19. April 2010)

Das schönste Erlebniss hatte ich mal, als nen DDler in Dala gepostet hat. Suche noch 2Tanks-3Heiler und 4dd für ICC 10. GS von min. 5,8k pflicht. Hat mich mal zum spaß laden lassen. Und siehe Da Er hatte ne Truppe zusammen gestellt bekommen. Als Ich ihm sagte das wir auch caster brauchen und nicht nur 3 Pala meeles und mich Krieger meele. meinte er nur Zitat:"Das ist nicht unbedingt nötig,wenn die Damage stimmt brauchen wir keinen 4 Heiler." Als ich ihn darauf hingewiesen hatte das nen Caster nicht nen Heiler sei, wurde ich ganz höflich gekickt. Ca. ne Stunde später schrieb mich nen bekannter an(er war in der Gruppe als Tank mitgegangen zwecks ruf) Als sie endlich denn ersten Boss liegen hatte Und der RL nicht seine Axt bekommen hatte,löste der die Gruppe auf. Fragte aber noch vor dem auflösen,wie hoch die droprate für *Bryntroll, der Knochenrächer sei. Wie gesagt es war ICC 10.*


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

Low Lvl Inni:
Spieler XYXLass den Tank doch mal antanken
Spieler XY: Nö.... der kann eh nicht meine über blast DPS tanken...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2010)

Suchen Leute für Naxxramas 25er, alle T7 für Jäger locked! (Ende der Ulduarzeiten, kurz vor Pdkrelease gelesen)

Ich dachte ich sehe nicht richtig.


----------



## Hishabye (19. April 2010)

Ich kann mich an so einen lustigen "Dala Mitte Checker" erinnern.
Wollt mir mal spasshalber mal anschauen was der Typ so für Equip anhat.
Ich schau nach und der Typ hat nur graues Zeug an.

Wohl zu feige mit seinem richtigen Equip da zu stehn.

Aber ganz ehrlich, die Leute die mit solchen Vollhonks mitgehn tun mir nicht ein bißchen leid.
Selbst schuld...eigentlich kann man 1+1 zusammen zählen was am Ende rauskommt.

Da schätz ich mir meine Stammgruppen =)


----------



## Elminator (19. April 2010)

"LFM Obsi10 3D - 2 Tanks 2 Heal rest DD" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an so einen lustigen "Dala Mitte Checker" erinnern.
> Wollt mir mal spasshalber mal anschauen was der Typ so für Equip anhat.
> Ich schau nach und der Typ hat nur graues Zeug an.
> 
> ...



1. Vielleicht Styleequip? (Häkelset ftw!)
2. Heisst es nicht "Nicht alles was lila ist, IST episch." ?


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mit Heiler-Twink
> 
> Hexenmeister zieht nach JEDER Mobgruppe das komplette gesundheitfressende Programm durch.
> Heiler: "Ist es wirklich nötig, unentwegt Lebensentzug zu casten, obwohl der Manabalken noch fast voll ist?"
> ...



1. Lebensentzug heilt den Hexer und zieht ihm keine Gesundheit ab o.O
2. Ja es ist nötig, da man dank der Lifetap Glyphe so mehr Spelldmg hat, also mann muss alle 40sec mindestens einmal tappen. Wenn man genug mana hat nimmt man normal Rang 1.
3. Wie kann man sich auf 5& HP tappen?! Wenn ich auf 5% wäre, hab ich bestimmt 3x soviel Mana wie ich besitze bekommen.
4. Ja irgendwas muss man halt heilen, wenn die Tank einfach keinen Schaden bekommen.
5. Wieso sollte der Hexer reggen? Healer haben eh genug Mana und tappen geht schneller als reggen. Also würde reggen nur die Gruppe aufhalten.


----------



## Hishabye (19. April 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> "LFM Obsi10 3D - 2 Tanks 2 Heal rest DD"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den versteh ich net oO


----------



## Hishabye (19. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1. Vielleicht Styleequip? (Häkelset ftw!)
> 2. Heisst es nicht "Nicht alles was lila ist, IST episch." ?



1. Naja wer großkotzig "Dala mitte EQ-Check" macht, von dem kann man erwarten, dass er 
sein Equip auch herzeigt.

2. Ist mit Absicht so geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> 2. Ist mit Absicht so geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte ich jetzt auch behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (19. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt auch behauptet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir doch egal was du zu meiner SIG meinst...wenn ich das SO haben will dann mach ich das auch SO
btw die SIG war nicht das Thema des Threads >.<


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Den versteh ich net oO



Für Obsi 3D braucht man nur 1 Tank und 1 Heal....
...
.


----------



## Trig (19. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Den versteh ich net oO


Obs10 3D macht man in der Regel mit einem Tank und einem Heiler (sonst fehlt einfach zu viel Schaden auf den Boss)


----------



## Hishabye (19. April 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Obs10 3D macht man in der Regel mit einem Tank und einem Heiler (sonst fehlt einfach zu viel Schaden auf den Boss)



Ja gut bei Umzergen kenn ich das ja so.

Aber wenn man den Normal macht (OHNE Umzergen) wer tankt die anderen Wächter-Drachen?

Zu T7-Zeiten war nix mit umzergen...


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Obs10 3D macht man in der Regel mit einem Tank und einem Heiler (sonst fehlt einfach zu viel Schaden auf den Boss)



Es gab auch noch eine Zeit vor dem Speedkill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (19. April 2010)

Aber da steht "Obsi 3D" - ergo Speedkill. :x


----------



## MayoAmok (19. April 2010)

Obsi3D kann man tatsächlich auch ausspielen. Mit allen 3 Drachen, mit Taktik und so. 

Dazu braucht man ein entsprechendes Setup und Skill. 

Speedkill ist wie Raketenwerfercheat mit unendlich Muni


----------



## Kerasus (19. April 2010)

Zuerstmal danke an alle die den Post verstanden haben und ihre Erlebnise geschildert haben.

Was mir besonders aufgefallen ist das die meisten lustigen Ereignisse meist über GS gehandelt haben.(was mir echt zu denken gibt und euch vieleicht auch).

Aber wie schon gehabt es soll keine Diskusion über GS oder locked Items werden .

Also postet weiter eure schönsten Erlebnisse.
Ich finde es echt Lustig und erfrischend solche Sachen zu Lesen.

Also More More More 

Der Kerasus


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> 1. Lebensentzug heilt den Hexer und zieht ihm keine Gesundheit ab o.O
> 2. Ja es ist nötig, da man dank der Lifetap Glyphe so mehr Spelldmg hat, also mann muss alle 40sec mindestens einmal tappen. Wenn man genug mana hat nimmt man normal Rang 1.
> 3. Wie kann man sich auf 5& HP tappen?! Wenn ich auf 5% wäre, hab ich bestimmt 3x soviel Mana wie ich besitze bekommen.
> 4. Ja irgendwas muss man halt heilen, wenn die Tank einfach keinen Schaden bekommen.
> 5. Wieso sollte der Hexer reggen? Healer haben eh genug Mana und tappen geht schneller als reggen. Also würde reggen nur die Gruppe aufhalten.


Ok, ich nehme an du weißt, dass ich mich vertan habe und Aderlass meinte. Das geht aus dem nachfolgenden Text eigentlich hervor
Somit fällt der Rest deiner Argumentation flach.

Im Übrigen spielte sich das Ganze auf Level ~20 ab. Damit kommt auch die ohnehin für den Aderlass irrrelevante Glyphe nicht in Frage, da erst ab Level 35 benutzbar.

Zu Punkt 3: das schien dem Hexer völlig egal zu sein (Mana erhalten Hexer: ca. 22.000, Caster-Druide: ca 230, Pala: ca. 250 - diese Zahlen zeigen wohl deutlich, wie derb er es getrieben hat)
Zu Punkt 4: wir reden nicht über ILevel 264, sondern 20-25.
Zu Punkt 5: Die anderen Caster brauchen ohnehin Zeit zum reggen. Gerade in dem Levelbereich sind einige Casterklassen nach jeder Mobgruppe oom.


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ok, ich nehme an du weißt, dass ich mich vertan habe und Aderlass meinte. Das geht aus dem nachfolgenden Text eigentlich hervor
> Somit fällt der Rest deiner Argumentation flach.
> 
> Im Übrigen spielte sich das Ganze auf Level ~20 ab. Damit kommt auch die ohnehin für den Aderlass irrrelevante Glyphe nicht in Frage, da erst ab Level 35 benutzbar.
> ...



Also, da du nicht erwähnt hast, dass sich das ganze <80 abgespielt hat, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du es auf 80 erlebt hast.

Wenn du natürlich mit 20ern unterwegs warst muss ich dir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wenn du natürlich mit 20ern unterwegs warst muss ich dir recht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut, dann sind wir uns einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da du dich mit Hexern auszukennen scheinst, hier nochmal die Werte für "Mana erhalten" (hatte ich nachträglich reineditiert).

Hexer: ca. 22.000, Caster-Druide: ca 230, Pala: ca. 250

Deutlich, oder?


----------



## 64K (19. April 2010)

Kerasus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed`s
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder Lustig was für Sprüche ich von Spieler hören muss.
> Wie Egoistich viele (nicht alle) Spieler in der Entwicklung von WoW geworden sind.
> ...



Ich würd beide einfach sofort aus der Gruppe kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leute werden nicht dreister, sie kommen nur damit durch


----------



## KingKarlotti (19. April 2010)

Secretus schrieb:


> Ich als Tank in HDB:
> 
> Meint ein Jäger nach 2 Minuten wo wir auf der ersten Plattform stehen:
> 
> ...




An sich schon assi, aber wieso denken alle Leute, krieger würden als Tanks keinen dmg machen. Hab krieger erlebt die in heros als Tank 4k machen, meine pendelt auch immer zwischen 3k-3,5k. Da ist man selten der schlechteste dd.

BTT

Wir waren Satharion 3d, im 25er, und 4-5 dd helden haben es nicht geschafft der ersten (und einzigen) Welle auszuweichen. Nach 4 Tries meinte dann ein Schurke, ob wir nicht alle "Folgen" auf einen machen sollten, damit das endlich mal klappt...Gelächter im Ts war groß


----------



## yxc.net (19. April 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Maly 10er brauch man nur 1 Tank. Vermutlich hatte der RL keine Ahnung von dem Raid.




Du hast keine Ahnung vom Raid...
Glaube kaum das du mit deiner Gilde Patch 3.1 Maly nur mit einem Tank gemacht hast.

3.3 ist das wohl ein leichtes.


yxc.net


----------



## KingKarlotti (19. April 2010)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung vom Raid...
> Glaube kaum das du mit deiner Gilde Patch 3.1 Maly nur mit einem Tank gemacht hast.
> 
> 3.3 ist das wohl ein leichtes.
> ...




Dann erkläre mir mal bitte wie du gerade vor 3.3 maly mit 2 tanks gemacht hast? hast du beide in den Atem gestellt, in der Hoffnung der Schaden teilt sich auf? oder meinst du tanks haben damals dmg wie ein dd gemacht?

erkläre dich


----------



## Hishabye (19. April 2010)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung vom Raid...
> Glaube kaum das du mit deiner Gilde Patch 3.1 Maly nur mit einem Tank gemacht hast.
> 
> 3.3 ist das wohl ein leichtes.
> ...



Muss dich leider enttäuschen.
Malygos im 10er wurde schon immer mit nur einem Tank gemacht.
Im 25er konnte man noch einen mitnehmen für P2 um besser mit den Nexuslords klarzukommen.


----------



## Milissa (19. April 2010)

So dann pack ich aus was ich erlebt hab mitbekommen oder von Freunde erzählt bekommen hab.

1. PDK 25er bin als Heiler mitgegangen der PM war ein shadow jedenfall alles Clear ohne grosse Probleme, dann Lootvergabe hab einmal ring abgestaubt nett dann ging es um die trophen nun ja alle Würfeln	die noch need hatten , nun die ersten Trophen wurde verteilt ich hätte eine gewonnen aber damit hat sich der PM ausgelogt weil egal welches Stoff teil oder trinket da gedroppt is er hat immer knapp verloren und meinte dann wenigstens mit etwas davon zu gehen ^^ zuglück war die Trophe mir nicht so wichtig

2. 5er Ini grp einer der neuen ini auf Hero , der einzige fehler tot war der dicke ICC Mage der meinte vor den Tank in eine grp zu springen und zu bomben nun ja jedenfall bei Boss Loot Epic stiefel die ich noch nötig hatte da ich da noch blaue an hatte. Was macht der Mage würfelt drauf bedarf trug aber die stiefel aus ICC . sein Kommentar "Nimm ich mit für die Repkosten"

3. Mein schatz brauchte ein Portal nach Exodar und flüsterte einen Mage an und bot auch dickes TG an als antwort kammte folgendes : Sry bin Eis Mage habe Portale nicht geskillt" em sie hat ihn nachher sogar in SW den Portal lehrer gezeigt nen 80er Mage der anscheinend geschafft hat noch nie ein Portal oder Teleport spruch zu lernen.

4. Shadow Priest in hero hatte immer bei Trash Grp alles einzelnt gedots da hat man ihr nett hingewiesen Sie solle doch den shadow AoE spell nutzen gut und schön also tat sie das aber sie hat es geschaft als shadow 0 DMG bei bosse zumachen da die auf singel target auch ihr aoe rausgeworfen hatte ^^ Dabei muss man bedenken shadow priest AOE spell wirkt folgender maßen das anvisierte ziel bekommt nix ab und alles darum dafür 

5. Tank beschwerte sich in Turm Hero beim Heiler wieso er vor den endoss gestorben ist und leavte die Grp. Nun stellt euch vor der blöde Drachenboss also der mit den Harpune wurd grad gelegt der heiler reggt und der tankt nen dudu rennt und rennt und rennt der nahm wirklich jeden trash richtung endboss mit und den boss zudem auch und starb allein. Wie blöd ist das den halbe ini pullen und hoffen das der heiler es ausbadet.

6. Spieler lev 30-40 fragte seinen Freund wieso läuft du so schnell kann man das lernen. Hier die aufglärung der hat anscheinend mit Lev 1 wo er eine einweisung im TS zu WoW bekamm die geh taste gedrückt und anscheinend bis lev 30+ so gespielt ...... mir graut es jetz schon wenn ich an Dämmerwald denke damals war dort die lauferei schlimm aber nur die strecken zu gehen amen

8. DK tank kippte bei Trash in Strath hero dauernt um sogar als der Vergelter mitheilte , nach näheren betrachten merkte man den fehler. erstens eine DD skillung aber woher kammte der dicke leben her nun ja das hat uns sein Equipt ausgeworfen er hatte in jeden sockel Ausdauersteine drin dazu Ausdauerverzauberungen ...... und dd equipt dazu wobei der stoff helm geil war ^^

9. Krieger der getankt hat , meinte der hexer per flüster "ey schau mal den an" kaum gesagt , getan. ein Epic Tank der erste güte glaub wäre er pala geworden wäre sein equipt die nr. 1 es gab kaum ein item was kein int gab. Er hatte wirklich nur heal pala zeugs an und die waffenverzauberung war super ZM. Nun wir fragten ihn wieso der zaubermacht zeug an hat , seine erglärung um seine fähigkeiten zu verbessern. 

10. Freund hat ein Maly grp aufgebaut und fragte mich ob ich als 10er mann mitgeh da die seit 1 stunde keinen heiler finde , ich so ok ich kann mit gehen aber hab bei den priest den schlüssel nicht. 5 Min war stille als er wieder antwortete und sagte ne hat sich erledigt die grp hab ich aufgelöst.... nachher erfuhr ich es hatte keiner den schlüssel.

11. Das beste was ich bisher fand ICC Luftschiff alle am freuen keiner gestorben hat alles super geklappt, aufeinmal 1.2.3 4 leute instant tot , wir im TS was los ja wir haben gemerkt man kann nicht auf die Rotor blätter des luftschiff springen aber das beste is der erste fällt durch aber NEIN es müssen noch 3 weitere hinterher springen damit die eine bestätigung hatten

12. War heute ZF rand grp ich als schamanen heiler da war ein 47er hexer bei alles andere mit mir eingeschlossen war 42-44 , der hexer war gebrechen geskiltl man könnte meinen DMG platz nr 1 ne 4 platz zudem war die hexerin die einzige die dauernt rufte mom mana pause. OK wir fragten nett wieso benutzt du aderlass nicht leben in mana wandeln und die so . Mensch mein mann ist nicht da weiss nicht wie es aussieht. Ich so ohje wenn mein schatz meine chars anpacken würde , würd die 3 meter tiefer liegen. Sie wieder , ey das ist mein char........ wenn das ihr char ist wieso kennt die ihre fähigkeiten nicht mich hat der leerwandler sowieso immer irritiert und ihre fears 

Aber mein letzter Punkt ist der höhe punkt damit zieh ich mein schatz heut noch auf. Damals BC zeiten sie hat es immer geschafft mit ihren mage in der luft abzumounten........ als Mage kein thema eisblock , leichter Fall , kurz vor boden blinzeln aber nein sie lässt sich immer aufklatschen....... das is ihr andauernt in BC zeiten passiert ich konnt nicht mehr ein Mage der durch fallen stirbt.


----------



## chriss95 (19. April 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> "LFM Obsi10 3D - 2 Tanks 2 Heal rest DD"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist kein Witz.
Normalerweise macht man Obsi 3D so.
Erst die Adds dann der Boss. Net immer NukeTaktik


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Witz.
> Normalerweise macht man Obsi 3D so.
> Erst die Adds dann der Boss. Net immer NukeTaktik



Die Nuke Taktik ist heutzutage einfacher als die Normale Taktik. Und wer müsste sich denn schon informieren über solche "Low" Raids, man ist ja sooo Imba mit Epic...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> So dann pack ich aus was ich erlebt hab mitbekommen oder von Freunde erzählt bekommen hab.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Mein schatz brauchte ein Portal nach Exodar und flüsterte einen Mage an und bot auch dickes TG an als antwort kammte folgendes : Sry bin Eis Mage habe Portale nicht geskillt" em sie hat ihn nachher sogar in SW den Portal lehrer gezeigt nen 80er Mage der anscheinend geschafft hat noch nie ein Portal oder Teleport spruch zu lernen.



HERRLICH!

Ich als Magier vom fach musste verdammt Lachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man mal wieder das sich viele Leute nicht mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen. (Yahyah der übliche Standartsatz)


----------



## Hoschie69 (19. April 2010)

Das sich immer mehr Leute heute so verhalten ist imho zum Großteil darauf zurückzuführen, das man heute fast alle Instanzen in einer Random-Gruppe machen kann und man fast sowas wie Anonym ist durch diesen serverübergreifenden Quatsch. Hat ja schon fast sowas wie CS spielen - mal eben auf Server XY einloggen, einfach alles umnieten was sich bewegt und dann anonym wieder raus.
Das bedeutet für viele, das man sich wie die Axt im Wald verhalten kann, ohne großartige Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen, da man ja eh morgen oder nächste Woche wieder mit einer komplett anderen Gruppe unterwegs ist.
Wenn ich an Classic zurück denke, dann wäre so ein Verhalten bzw. solche Aussagen wie es der TE schildert, eine Art Todersurteil für den betreffenden Char gewesen, weil derjenige einfach in keine gescheite Gilde, geschweige denn in einem random-Raid mehr eingeladen worden wäre. Bestes Beispiel: Spieler "Dragonuschi" vom Server Thrall - fast schon eine Art Legende auf dem Server, obwohl er schon vor gut 2 Jahren weggetranst ist weil er nix gescheites mehr machen konnte mit dem Char, trotz Änderung des Namens...


----------



## Karasuke (19. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Alles, was mit
> 
> kosmischen Abkürzungen, wie
> 
> ...




/sign

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Ich persönlich gehe kaum Random-Raids. Und wenn, dann nur Archaron´s Kammer. Ich staune jedoch immer wieder über diese "Möchtegerns".
Ich bin selber kein Mega-Spieler, aber so einige Grundlegende Dinge sollte man beherrschen. 
Neulich sollte ein Hunter einen Tank mit "Irreführung" einen Mob drauf hauen und der Bogenschütze fragt ernsthaft, was "Irreführung eigentlich ist. Bei sowas denke ich mir jedes Mal "Lern deine Klasse spielen, Kleiner". Aber bei solchen Huntern hört es bei mir auf...


----------



## Arasouane (19. April 2010)

Würfelzucker schrieb:


> Am Freitag mit einem Kollegen Grube Hero gegangen!
> Haben unsere Dk´s am Montag auf 80 gebracht!!!
> 
> Waren noch eine Krieger Tank, Eule und ein Prister ( Heiler dabei)!
> ...



Hiess die Eule "Eynra"? Wenn ja, das war ich.
War das der Run, wo Du immer verreckt bist?
Hast du behauptet mit 2h am Tag spielen kannste dir in ein paar Tagen kein T9 holen? (wenigstens 1 teil?)

Verstehst, in guten Gruppen, wo die Leute von Aggro bzw. Focused dmg Ahnung haben, muss ich als Eule net dauernd mitheilen und battlerezzen etc. und dmg machen. Mehr als die 3.5k^^

Wenn du es nicht bist, finde ich es dann amüsant, wie oft sowas vorkommt^^

Lg

P.S.: Ohne Wipe - kann sein - aber ultra anstrengend und doppelt so lange wie es hätte sein müssen.


----------



## PumPam (19. April 2010)

was is locked?


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

PumPam schrieb:


> was is locked?



Ironie Inc?
Aber gibt ja solche Leute :>
Locked: Soll heißen ein Spieler sichert sich sein gewünschtes Item in der Raid XY und falls es droppt kriegt er es zu 100%.


----------



## TheDoggy (19. April 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Witz.
> Normalerweise macht man Obsi 3D so.
> Erst die Adds dann der Boss. Net immer NukeTaktik


Obsi 3D heisst aber "Obsi + 3 Drachen" Also nicht "erst Adds, dann Boss", weil "Obsi 3D" für den Erfolg "Besiegt Sartha während die Adds noch Leben" steht. Das, was du meinst, ist stinknormales Obsi, ohne 3D. =_="


----------



## Noldan (19. April 2010)

Ich denke er meint viel eher, dass man es so macht wie "damals"

Trash machen, Drachen leben lassen...sollte klar sein xD

Dann Sartharion pullen und irgendwann kommt Drache Nr. 1. Den dann nuken, Dmg auf Sartharion, dann Drache 2 focussen etc.

Im T7 Content war nix mit Nuketaktik, da war Obsi 3 D für normale SPieler schon ein richtig dicker Brocken.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (19. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Obsi 3D heisst aber "Obsi + 3 Drachen" Also nicht "erst Adds, dann Boss", weil "Obsi 3D" für den Erfolg "Besiegt Sartha während die Adds noch Leben" steht. Das, was du meinst, ist stinknormales Obsi, ohne 3D. =_="



Neee ich glaub er meint, dass die Adds während des Kampfs mit Sath getankt werden. Das war in den T7 Zeiten so, da hat z.B. ein Dudu den einen neben dem Boss getankt, ein Hunter hat einen anderen gekitet blabla, was halt so geht, weil man eben damals nicht einfach "nuken" konnte.^^ Du musste ordentlich Taktik und Geduld ran. :>


----------



## Milissa (19. April 2010)

Ach stimmt ja da war was mit Jägern . 

Jäger soll Boss Pullen mit Irreführung . Nur das der Boss aufeinmal an Tank vorbei rennt und den heiler instant umnukt . Was is passiert wollten wir wissen wir standen da ratlos da. Da sagte der Jäger ja ich hab den heiler irreführung gegeben damit er keine aggro hat.... Ich bin vom glauben abgefallen ich hab einiges in mein Leben erlebt und bin selbst kein super Pro spieler da ich auch ab und an mich mit anderen spieler austausche über equipt skillung usw. Aber das war einfach nur genial.

Obwohl wie wäre das 

Damals hab ich ein Karazahn raid geleitet da hatte ich ein Jäger dabei der bringt mich heut noch zum lachen weil da konnte man nicht böse sein. Wir waren grad alle am reggen usw und wollten eigentlich danach richtung Attumen und trash machen als da 2 trash grp rausgesturmt kammten und uns auseinander nahm. Was war passiert der Jäger hat mit Multi shot versehentlich gepullt. Ist ja noch nicht komisch aber seine erglärung wie das passiert ist war genial. Er hat Multi Shot auf der rechte maustaste liegen und auf der linken maustaste hatte er tot stellen. Glaube das war der erste spieler in mein leben der seine maustasten mit hotkeys versehen hatte als die übliche belegung


----------



## yxc.net (19. April 2010)

KingKarlotti schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal bitte wie du gerade vor 3.3 maly mit 2 tanks gemacht hast? hast du beide in den Atem gestellt, in der Hoffnung der Schaden teilt sich auf? oder meinst du tanks haben damals dmg wie ein dd gemacht?
> 
> erkläre dich



Das ich von einem User im Buffed Forum geflamed werde, der nichtmal Obsi 3D pre Ulduar geschafft habe, macht mich traurig....

Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich versehen habe. Hoffe du gibst mir noch eine 2te Chance....

yxc.net


----------



## KingKarlotti (19. April 2010)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich versehen habe. Hoffe du gibst mir noch eine 2te Chance....



Aber nur weil du es bist *g*


----------



## Hishabye (19. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Obsi 3D heisst aber "Obsi + 3 Drachen" Also nicht "erst Adds, dann Boss", weil "Obsi 3D" für den Erfolg "Besiegt Sartha während die Adds noch Leben" steht. Das, was du meinst, ist stinknormales Obsi, ohne 3D. =_="



Wenn man keine ahnung hat...

Man merkt, dass manche den Content übersprungen haben oO


----------



## Xiaa (19. April 2010)

Der beste war ein Krieger mit lev 70 in Karazhan, er war leicht überfordert, als er beim Schrecken der Nacht dem Furchteffekt entgehen sollte. 
Grund:
Er hatte keine Berserkerhaltung, da er die lev 30 Kriegerquest nie gemacht hatte, also auch keine Berserkerwut, welche damals nur in besagter Haltung nutzbar war.

Ich frag mich immernoch, warum er es nie gemerkt hat, das ihm was fehlt, da ja beim Lehrer alles steht, was man so lernen könnte und ab wann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ajo, Tank war er


----------



## Alphberg (19. April 2010)

Wollten Flammenleviathan Weekly machen, als wir Easymode starteten und der trash schon alles weg war, meint der Raidlead:
"So, jetzt alle aus den Fahrzeugen, Tank ran da, der andere Tank soll später mal abspotten"
mhh.. dachte ich mir anfangs, das war wohl ein witz.
Was passiert? 6/10 Leuten verlassen die Fahrzeuge und der Warritank charged Flammenleviathan an...
So herzlich lange nemme gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach haben wir den boss zu 4 gelegt, während die anderen im Dreck lagen (die 4 Leute, die ihre Fahrzeuge nicht verlassen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Liberiana (19. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Obsi 3D heisst aber "Obsi + 3 Drachen" Also nicht "erst Adds, dann Boss", weil "Obsi 3D" für den Erfolg* "Besiegt Sartha während die Adds noch Leben" *steht. Das, was du meinst, ist stinknormales Obsi, ohne 3D. =_="



Ich weiß nicht, ob es jetzt ein Mißverständnis ist, aber:
Für "Zwielichtzone" müssen die Drachen nur beim Pull noch leben.
Man bekommt den Erfolg auch, auch wenn man im Sarth-Kampf die 3 Drachen zuerst umhaut, was ja eigentlich die "normale" Taktik ist.
Heutzutage wird aber lieber die schnelle Nuketaktik gemacht, da die mit gutem Gear
fast ohne Taktik machbar ist. Aber da es viele halt nicht anders, auf die schwere Art erlebt haben...


----------



## tschilpi (19. April 2010)

,,SUCHE PDK 25 RAID!!''
,,SUCHE PDK 25 RAID!!''

Gefuehlte 100 Male im Handelschannel, danach:

,,Suche Leute fuer PDK 25!''

Ich trete dem Schlachtzug spasseshalber bei und bin der einzige in der Gruppe:

,,Bist du sicher, dass du den Raid leiten kannst?''
,,X (er) verlaesst die Gruppe.''

Hmm.


----------



## Slarianox (19. April 2010)

Wenn ich das so lese kann ich 9=% davon nur bestätigen, ich hab ne icc 10er Stamm die kaum saurfang legt, deswegen werd ich trozdem NIE ne random 10er gehen da try ich lieber icc und sag ich hab alle bosse von anfang bis ende versuchtu nd firsttry geschafft, mit harter arbeit. und es is um einiges Spassiger im stamm als im Random
Rechtschreibe Fehler könnt ihr behalten es is 23:44^^


----------



## Masterio (19. April 2010)

was im gruppenchat in random inzen drinnen steht, interessiet mich nicht


----------



## hey dude (19. April 2010)

PDK10 "Ich bin Heildruide, ich kann genau so gut Stoff tragen!"

Ony25 Leader nach dem ersten wipe (und vor den 5 darauf folgenden...): 
"Die Ini ist doch kinderleicht, da brauchen wir nix absprechen xD" 

ubrs "LEROOOOOOOOOOOOOY!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PDK25. Paladin: "Das brauch ich für mein Deff-heal-arena-Equip"


----------



## MrBlaki (19. April 2010)

Wie viele sinnlose THreads zu ein und dem selbem Thema sollen eigentlich noch eröffnet werden?
Es gibt glaube ich 5-6 Threads dazu.
Suche benutzen ist echt hart.
Hoffe ein Moderator macht hier zu da auf buffed sowieso keine vernünftigen Diskussionen mit einer sachlichen Grundlage zu stande kommen.


----------



## Deis (19. April 2010)

Hero Ini HDS. An erster Stelle eine DK DD der knapp 5k DPS faehrt. Gefolgt von einem Pala 3k, dann ich als Tank 2,3k und Schlußlicht ein Feral-Druide mit 1k. Laut Aussage angeblich frisch umgespecct und Rotation getestet.
War mir egal, da der DK genug schaden produzierte um die Ini alleine zu machen.
Daraus resultiert nach dem ersten Boss folgendes Zitat

"Wenn der Tank und der Dudu nicht langsam mehr schaden machen leave ich. Hab doch keine Lust Euch hier zu ziehen".

Ausschlußwahl gestartet
x (DK DD) wurde aus der Gruppe entfernt.

Never fuck the Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasiria (19. April 2010)

Warum sollte man in die Arena gehen, wenn man am PvE genug Spaß hat. Ich bevorzuge eben den Teil des Spiels, bei dem man zusammenarbeitet, und nicht, bei dem man sich die Rübe einschlägt. Kann ich sonst ja auch CS spielen, im PvE bringt eh das ganze Arenazeugs nichts.


----------



## Masterio (20. April 2010)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Warum sollte man in die Arena gehen, wenn man am PvE genug Spaß hat. Ich bevorzuge eben den Teil des Spiels, bei dem man zusammenarbeitet, und nicht, bei dem man sich die Rübe einschlägt. Kann ich sonst ja auch CS spielen, im PvE bringt eh das ganze Arenazeugs nichts.



und umgekehrt genauso, mit null abhärtung bringst du kaum nutzen und in der arena ist das zusammenspiel deutlich intensiver als in den raids.


----------



## Rubyana (20. April 2010)

Langeweile Samstag-Nachts, 3 andere Gildenmember und ich entschließen uns ein - zwei Zufällige Heros zu gehn.

Wir melden an...Lade Screen...OHHH Ocu..
Alle schnauben im ts..aber naja was soll's

in dem moment Postet der Random in den /p:

Ohhh Ocu...ich glaub Elvis klingelt gerade bei mir:-) Ich muss weg!

Und leaved die Gruppe Oo


----------



## Masterio (20. April 2010)

Rubyana schrieb:


> Langeweile Samstag-Nachts, 3 andere Gildenmember und ich entschließen uns ein - zwei Zufällige Heros zu gehn.
> 
> Wir melden an...Lade Screen...OHHH Ocu..
> Alle schnauben im ts..aber naja was soll's
> ...



sein verhalten ist zwar in euren augen nicht richtig, aber wenn er diese instanz nicht machen möchte, ist das seine entscheidung...


----------



## TheDoggy (20. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass manche den Content übersprungen haben oO


In meinem Fall war es eine Pause von knapp nem halben Jahr, indem ich Ulduar und den Beginn von PdK verpasste. ^^
Aber stimmt, die Anfänge von Obsi 3D hab ich noch miterlebt. Nur waren die Taktiken da noch nicht so ausgereift, die ankommenden Drachen anderweitig zu beschäftigen. :x


----------



## Aku T. (20. April 2010)

Nur ein kleiner Tip für alle, die irgendwelche antisozialen Egoisten in der Gruppe haben: einfach kicken, auch wenn es ein Tank ist, ihr braucht NICHT lange warten, bis ein neuer kommt, wenn ihr schon in der Ini seid. Gruppen, die schon eine Ini begonnen haben, werden vorgezogen im LFG-Tool, nach spätestens 3 Min. habt ihr nen neuen Tank. 

Lasst euch nichts gefallen und bleibt fair. Werdet nicht selbst zu Egoisten, nur weil ihr auf solche trefft.


----------



## Antela (20. April 2010)

ich übersetzte 1. Post vom TE

"mimimimimimimi ... mimi ... mimimimimimi .. mimi . mi ... miimimimi, mimii -> mimimi"

es gibt doch immer solche Leute -> wayne?

Fall 1: 
Der Tank sagt er will alles damit er die Grp nicht verlässt -> Du bist einverstanden, also ok
Du bist nicht einverstanden -> entweder Tank kick oder selber Grp verlassen ... 
das ist halt das RANDOM System, musst man halt damit rechnen mit spacken zusammengewürfelt zu werden


Fall 2:
LFM PDK 25er -> Stoff, Leder, Schwere Rüstung, Platte & alle Waffen + Trophys und Rezepte locked .. 
jaaaaaaaaaaaa .. dann geh ich halt nicht in den Raid .. ist Sache des RL bzw. der der den Raid erstellt
ob er was locked oder nicht ...


----------



## Juupy (20. April 2010)

Hi zusammen!

Ich war vor kurzem HdR nonheroic wegen des Tank-Schildes. Im ersten run würfelts mir ein Furor-Krieger weg und verlässt die Gruppe und im zweiten run leavt der Heiler (Paladin) weil ich ihm sage, er soll nicht auf Tank-Items würfeln.

Menthalität der meisten WOW-Spieler: "meins, alles meins! Die anderen sind nur Mittel zum Zweck!"

Wenn wir alle auf einem großen RP-Server wären, müßten 60% aller Spieler Schurke oder Hexer spielen! :-/


----------



## Shendria (20. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Obsi 3D heisst aber "Obsi + 3 Drachen" Also nicht "erst Adds, dann Boss", weil "Obsi 3D" für den Erfolg "Besiegt Sartha während die Adds noch Leben" steht. Das, was du meinst, ist stinknormales Obsi, ohne 3D. =_="



Und trotzdem gibts hier auch ne Methode bei der man trash wegräumt, Sath pullt, eventuell scho ein wenig dmg auf den guten Drachen macht und dann die Adds weghaut und zu guter letzt den dicken... Genau da liegt seit langem nämlich mein Problem.. ich will den Titel net durch nen Speedkill sondern durch normale Taktik... Nur find dafür mal Leute... -.-


----------



## Talamaria (20. April 2010)

immer wieder beliebt.

"gogogo LFM Naxx10 schneller Markenfarmrun, nur noch 2 Tanks, 3 Heiler und 4 DD, dann sofort go"

finde ich immer wieder erheiternd.


Noch besser war aber

"LFM Malygos, 1 Tank, 3 Heiler und 6 DD´s" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (20. April 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Menthalität der meisten WOW-Spieler: "meins, alles meins! Die anderen sind nur Mittel zum Zweck!"



Meine Hexe ist erst vor ein paar Wochen 80 geworden - da war halt Rnd-Farmen angesagt. 

Welch Horrorszenario! Alles nur Kids und Vollhonks in WoW!

Und was war? Nix dergleichen! Rein gar nix! 99 % der Gruppen absolut ok! Kein Heiler, der was wegen Aderlass hatte! Kaum ein Wipe wegen schlechter Leute! Keine GS-6k-Leute, die keinen Schaden fuhren! 

Und es wurde sogar in ca. 99 % der Fälle alles sauber verwürfelt ohne derbe Rollen-Abweichungen (mal abgesehen davon, daß man die in Rnds eh voraussetzen muß, weil dank Multiskillung heute so ziemlich jeder alle Rollen ausfüllt)!

Es gab Ausnahmen wie einen Krieger-Tank, der in Off-Skillung und Equip sein Ding fuhr und die DDs, die wegen seines schlechten Aggro-Aufbaus keinen Schaden fahren konnte, anmaulte (wobei ich eher glaube, daß das ein Gag war). Es gab ein paar Heiler, die ihre "Massenheilung" nicht einsetzten. Aber im großen und ganzen gab es so gut wie nichts erwähnenswertes in all der Zeit, die ich bis zum T9-Set und für den Rest brauchte.

Für das "verschrumpelte Herz" und die Armschienen aus "Backenknochen" habe ich mit der kleinen Gnomen-Hexe Tag für Tag HdR angemeldet. Kaum ein Tank oder Heiler, der sofort verschwunden ist - und nur eine einzige "kaputte" ID bei 12 Versuchen - ganz im Gegenteil; der "Rückzug in die andere Richtung" blinkte sehr schnell bei mir auf; ebenso häufig sah ich sie bei anderen Gruppenmitgliedern! Gegen ein "Schattenlabby" oder sonstige BC-Heroes ist das Ding ebenso wie alle andere Nordend-Heroes ein schlechter Witz. Ein CC oder gar die Bitte nach CC habe ich in keiner der "neuen" drei Inis je gesehen - und ich mach das Ding nicht nur mit der Hexe, sondern auch mit dem Jäger, dem Def-Warri und dem Bäumchen!

Entweder ist der Realmpool "Abrechnung" meilenweit vor allen anderen (zumal ich auf dem Server "Gilneas" niemals irgendwelche "Gearscore"-Probleme erfahren habe - wohlgemerkt, nachdem ich meine Chars auch entsprechend ausgestattet und gesockelt / verzaubert hatte) oder es wird maßlos übertrieben.

Keine Sau stört ein "ICC25-Clearrun - alle Items locked"-Gelaber oder sonstiges - da geht man einfach nicht mit! Ich habe auf meinem Server noch nie erlebt, daß ich mit meinen Chars die IDs, die ich abfeiern wollte, nicht auch erledigt habe, weil ich wegen irgendwelcher Raid-Einschränkungen nicht mitgenommen wurde.

Wie gesagt: Entweder ist "Gilneas" auf Alliseite _der_ Topserver - oder hier wird übertrieben bis zum geht-nicht-mehr. Eventuell liegen die Gründe, warum einzelne Chars hier nicht mitgenommen werden in ganz anderen Dingen begründet.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Meine Hexe ist erst vor ein paar Wochen 80 geworden - da war halt Rnd-Farmen angesagt.
> 
> Welch Horrorszenario! Alles nur Kids und Vollhonks in WoW!
> 
> ...



Ja, solche Tage gibt es bei uns auch; Da denkt man sich, jetzt wird alles wieder gut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meistens hält so ein gedanklicher Höhenflug allerdings nur bis zum nächsten Tag an, dann wird man wieder eines besseren belehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (20. April 2010)

Kerasus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed`s
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder Lustig was für Sprüche ich von Spieler hören muss.
> Wie Egoistich viele (nicht alle) Spieler in der Entwicklung von WoW geworden sind.
> ...



Was gibt es da zu grübeln... Tank kick, Mage kick, Warlock kick... wer sich so aufführt fliegt, so einfach.
Bei 3dd und einem heal ist der neue Tank in spätestens 2 min. dabei und ranged dd's gibt es wie sand am mehr alsp wayne.

Wer maint sich so aufzuführen sollte konsquent Erleuchtet werden und die Quittung dafür bekommen.


----------



## LaVerne (20. April 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ja, solche Tage gibt es bei uns auch; Da denkt man sich, jetzt wird alles wieder gut ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese "Tage" erlebe ich seit Beginn von WotLK (wobei es ein Fluch und Segen zugleich war, früh 80 in WotLK zu werden, weil man die Heroes selbst weit unter IL187 so dermaßen leicht abfeierte, daß die Lust schnell verging. Mein Twink bekam dann das "Nachbeben" zu spüren - und ein Großteil der Nachzügler spielte einfach nur beschissen). Sicher gibt es mal derbe Ausreißer; meist wenn man mit Tank oder Heiler unterwegs ist. Aber Probleme als DD? Zumindest in meinem Realmpool ist das eher die absolute Ausnahme! Weder Hexe noch Jäger sind jemals "geflamed" worden - und die Blechbüchse als auch das Bäumchen hätten nicht ihr Rnd-Hero-T9, wenn es so furchtbar extrem wäre.


----------



## Pluto-X (20. April 2010)

Also ich habe so gut wie keine negativen Erlebnisse mit sowas gehabt.
Egal ob 5er ini oder icc25 random. Bisher ist eigentlich immer alles echt korrekt abgelaufen. Klar gibt es immer mal n paar Spackos , aber die werden meist relativ schnell rausgefiltert.
Frühestens beim ersten Boss merkt man die Qualität der Leute ja so ungefähr.


----------



## Kamaji (20. April 2010)

Hellikut schrieb:


> Deadly Boss Mod sollte Zusatzsoundfiles bekommen: *Fanfaren* *Fanfaren* *rotes Bildschirmleuchten* *Fahr DPS kleines Mädchen, faaaahr DPS !* *Fanfaren* *Fanfaren* *rotes Bildschirmleuchten*



epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misisimsi (20. April 2010)

Neulich Random BC Ini (Managruft), 2 Magier dabei, 1 Priester, Rest egal.

Ich joine Ini und der erste Satz der uns von dem Priester entgegenschlägt ist "Magier macht mir mal paar Stacks Wasser für den ganzen Abend"

1. Mage: "... sry bin auf Brot geskillt"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Priester: "macht jetzt ma ..."

2. Mage: "ich bin auf Portale, Wasser kann ich nicht"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Priester: "nu macht ma, sonst heile ich euch nich!"




ok, hab ich ihm dann 3 Stacks gemacht, übergeben und bekomm folgenden Whisper:

Priester: "so wenig? und kannst du kein besseres machen?"

ich: "besseres gibts ab 65, bin erst 64 sry. Komm damit klar oder nicht."

Priester: "dann mach dich auf 65 und gib mir das bessere"




nach dem letzten Satz hab ich die Unterhaltung eingestellt, er ist in der Gruppe geblieben und hat auch geheilt, aber amüsant wars allemal.


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. April 2010)

naja also wenn ich iwas mit /locked sehe bin ich immer sofort raus, ich hab eh ne raidgrp die grad an sindra hero wiped und wenn ich pdk oder so aushelfe will ich zugriff auf alles droppenden items haben können 0o


----------



## Enrico300 (20. April 2010)

Kerasus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed`s
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder Lustig was für Sprüche ich von Spieler hören muss.
> Wie Egoistich viele (nicht alle) Spieler in der Entwicklung von WoW geworden sind.
> ...



Ich spiele WoW erst seit Bc und es ist auch mein erstes MMO gewesen, keine Ahnung wie die Community vorher war, Tatsachen ist aber das ich selber auch schon auf die dämlichsten, unsozialsten, asozialsten teilweise menschen verachtenden Spieler gestoßen bin, die keine Achtung und Respekt vor anderen haben!
Kein Ahnung was diese Menschen(spieler) dazu bringt sich so gegenüber anderen zu verhalten, aber es widert und kotzt mich teilweise regelrecht an, dass es mir keinen Spaß mehr macht, solche Spiele zu spielen!!
Und der Witz ist, selbst wenn einige das hier lesen und sich selber so verhalten, schnallen diese geistig miender bemittelden Menschen(spieler), nichts, rein garnichts!!
Und das schlimmste an WoW ist diese Dmg ,Gearscore gelabere, diese addons sollte verboten werden, der größte Bullshit seit Erfindung solchen addons!!!


----------



## Tinkerballa (20. April 2010)

also ich hab gestern das allerbeste erlebt, seit ich wow spiele:

im schwarzfels mit meinem dudutwink (heiler) komm ich mitten in der ini dazu. wahrscheinlich vorher wipe, dachte ich mir. nach 3 minuten fällt mir auf das sich der schattenpriester komisch bewegt, und mit 0 dps auch ziemlich wenig schaden macht. ich frag den tank: "was ist den mit dem priest, is der afk?" (kann ja immer mal vorkommen^^). ne antwort hab ich darauf nicht bekommen. dann in dem raum mit den fackeln gabs nen wipe und kurz zuvor passiert das unglaubliche: der priester verlässt die gruppe, wartet bis der rest auch tot ist und kommt dann zurück um seinen tankkumpel zu rezzen! das hab ich natürlich gebührend kommentiert und gefragt, ob denen noch zu helfen sei. daraufhin sind sie dann beide gegangen. also noch dreister gehts ja nun kaum mehr xD

P.S. an meinen vorposter: unsozial und asozial ist dasselbe ;P


----------



## Balbog (20. April 2010)

Das mit ICC kenn ich wollen se 5,5k gs und der lead hat 4,8k... hab ich ihn geflüstert warum er selber kein gutes gear hat und antwort war: ich will nicht wipen ich hab wenigstens erfahrung.. die anderen mit gutem gear müssen halt mehr leistung bringen


----------



## Karius (20. April 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch mal fix was daran unverschämt ist ...
> Niemand zwingt dich mit zu gehen.



Ich glaube du hast das Prinzip der Scham noch nicht ganz verstanden. 

Wenn ein fünf Jahre altes Kind von seinen Eltern, möglichst noch vor vielen anderen, 1000 Euro Taschengeld verlangt, ist das dann unverschämt? Sie müssen es ihm ja nicht geben. 

Allerdings liegt es durchaus im Bereich dessen wofür man sich schämen könnte. Hierfür benötigt man dann aber ein Schamgefühl. Vermisst man dieses ist wohl, nach allgemeiner Auffassung, bei der Erziehung was falsch gelaufen. 


Deine Aussage ist also in den Augen anderer "unverschämt".

Schämst du dich denn gar nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (20. April 2010)

Kerasus schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> -Worte eines Tanks in einer Random Gruppe "wenn ich nicht wollt das ich die Gruppe verlasse und ihr wieder 15 min warten müst gebt mir das recht das ich das komplette Loot des Endbosses bekomme."
> 
> ...


Wenn sowas jemand sagen würde hätt ich ihn instant gekickt!


----------



## Colonia83 (20. April 2010)

Ich gehöre zu den Spielern die so viel Initiave zeigen um diverse Schlachtzüge auf die Beine zu stellen. Für ICC schau ich mir dann doch das Equip genauer an oder lass mir den Erfolg posten. Das ist ganz normal und gehört zu dem Alltag dazu. Natürlich kann man auch hier nicht wissen wie viel dieser Spieler drauf hat oder ob er doch schon mal gezogen wurde.

Add Ons wie Recount und Gearscore sind sicherlich eine gute Hilfe um einen ersten Eindruck zu bekommen. Im Endeffekt ist man immer schlauer nachdem man den ganzen Raid beobachten konnte wie sich einige Verhalten.
Es gibt sicher Aushnahmen wo einige Spieler mit viel schlechterem Equip die bessere Leistung gezeigt haben, ich will sogar behaupten, dass dieses Phenomen derzeit immer häufiger auftritt. Aber seid mal Ehrlich wie willst du jemanden Beurteilen den du überhaupt noch gar nicht kennst und dieser jenige nur mit den nackten Tatsachen beweisen kann was er drauf hat und was nicht? Hat er weder Erfolg noch Equip, wie kannst du als Raidleiter vorher wissen was er kann und was nicht? Ein Erfolg zeigt dir wenigstens das er schon mal drinne war, ist seine Leistung unterirdisch kannst du immer noch Ersatz suchen.

Ich überlege mir auch ob ich nächste ID-Woche mir mal das Recht nehme ein Item zu locken. Ich gehe seit bestehen in die 25er Version der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers und habe bisher immer und immer wieder das trinket nicht gewinnen können. Meist hats dann in meinen Augen jemand bekommen der es keineswegs verdient hat, aber das steht auf einem anderen Zettel. Macht euch doch selber mal die Mühe einen vernünftigen 25er Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, dann werdet ihr sehen das das Zeit und nerven kostet und warum darf man sich nicht selbst durch ein Item belohnen? Wenn es natürlich auch dropt, meist ist dem ja nicht so! Und man hatte trotzdem die ganze Arbeit.
Ihr habt selbst die Wahl dem Schlachtzug mit eurer Anwesenheit zu beehren oder auch nicht. 

Genau wie im Real Life werden alle Leute im Schnitt egoistischer und auch im Ausdruck unverschämter, man kann dem entgegenwirken und seiner Linie treu bleiben, ich versichere euch es gibt noch einige Spieler die genau so vernünftig und rational handeln können wie man es sich erwünscht. Behandelt andere Spieler so wie ihr auch behandelt werden wollt. Blizzard gibt uns die Möglichkeit Ausreisser zu entfernen.


----------



## Drajan (20. April 2010)

Unverschämtes Erlebnis: Mage in AK 25 erwürfelt die 264er Hosen. Schreibt danach die anderen 3 Mages an mit: Hey ich brauch die Hose gar nicht, habe nur geneedet um sie zu verkaufen, Gebot ist momentan bei xxx. Ich als Mage hab das dem RL gemeldet, der wurde dann gekickt und landete bei mir auf Igno - was ein Depp.

Witzig letztens im Handelschannel: "Suche 2 Tanks, 3 Heal und 5 DDs für ICC 10"
DAchte mir nur: "Nett dass er für die 10 Leute die Grp zusammen stellt" ;-)

Greetz


----------



## Ginkohana (20. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Entweder ist "Gilneas" auf Alliseite _der_ Topserver - oder hier wird übertrieben bis zum geht-nicht-mehr. Eventuell liegen die Gründe, warum einzelne Chars hier nicht mitgenommen werden in ganz anderen Dingen begründet.



In den meisten Dingen geb ich dir Recht, habe nach der Charwiederherstellung meines DKs nur ein paar Blau/grüne gecraftete Items gehabt und nichtmal rings etc.
Kam kein Ton und die Gruppen waren immer sehr angenehm.
Aber Ich kenn auch die Kehrseite welche ich häuftg mit meinem Tankadin erlebe wobei ich meistens nicht das Flameopfer bin.

Aber Gilneas, auf Allysite top...hmm...naaa.....^^


----------



## SarahBailey (20. April 2010)

Ob ich drüber lachen oder weinen soll, weiß ich nicht: Hab mich mit meinem Bäumchen ins Dungeontool gesetzt, bekomm auch sofort ne Gruppe. Komme rein und sehe, dass ein Boss bereits liegt und bekomme sofort ein schlechtes Gefühl aber man ist ja lieb und net und denkt sich "Ach, schaun mer mal". Renn zur Gruppe und seh der Tank hat 32k hp. Mmmh, also frisch 80 war mein Gedanke. Schaue nochmal und stelle fest, er hat nen Gs von 5,7. Da stellt man sich natürlich sofort die Frage, warum so wenig HP. Ich schaue mir also sein Equip an und stelle fest: Nur DD Equip. Das Einzige, wo Deff drauf war, war das Schild.(Skillung habe ich mir dann net mehr angeguckt) Ich frag also einfach mal, warum er denn kein Deffequip anhat. Nach mehrmaligem Fragen, während er fröhlich pullt und ich mir die Finger wund heile, weil er verdammt viel Schaden frisst ("oh wunder"), bekomme ich als Antwort von ihm "Schau aufs Damagemeter, dann weißte warum". Zu dem Zeitpunkt hätte ich einfach die Ini verlassen sollen aber man ist ja lieb. Naja, Aggro halten konnte er auch net wirklich, Bäumchen (ich) sterbe also. Erstaunlicherweise hat das Rezzen durch den Ingi funktioniert und ich stand wieder. Reggen lassen schien ein Fremdwort für den Krieger zu sein, denn kaum lebte ich wieder, pullte er.... Dank anregen hatte ich dann doch genug Mana um das auszuheilen, wobei ich danach gedacht hab, ich hätte ihn verrecken lassen sollen. Naja, vorm Endboss meinte ich, ich wolle doch bitte mal vernünftig reggen. Hört der Krieger? Nein, natürlich net, obwohl ich ihm androhe, nicht zu heilen. Vollgereggt stürze ich mich dann mit in den Kampf und bin so freundlich und lass den Tank net verrecken. Nachdem der Boss tot war, flamt mich der Krieger dann nur noch, Ich sei ein Kackboon, ich hätte ja grad mal 2k Mana verbraten, etc.pp. Die Folge war, dass ich hier vorm Rechner einen hysterischen Lachkrampf bekommen hab, weil ich in dem Moment das erste Mal seit über 2 Jahren (seitdem ich WoW zocke) als Kackboon bezeichnet wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (20. April 2010)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Was Ich immer geil finde:
> 
> Suchen DDs für PDK, nur ab 5k DPS aufwärts..
> 
> ...




Du kennst das Spiel oder ? weil man braucht nicht eine Raidinstanz um icc gehen zu können weil man ersten sehr gute Waffen und Ausrüstung in den 3 eiskronnen heros bekommt und t9 und sogar t10 gibt es für Marken Erst Hirn einschalten dann posten ^^

Hier mal meine Lieblings Sprüche zwar nicht aus dem Spiel aber gut ^^



> &#8222;Es gibt Leute, die sich eindeutig zu sehr auf Gearscore verlassen.&#8220;
> 
> Greg "Ghostcrawler" Street





> Und nebenbei sollte nochmals darauf hingewiesen werden das "er" mit steigenden Erfolgspunkten oder erfolgreichen Bossfights nicht länger wird. Für viele sicherlich traurig, ist aber so.


----------



## Zhiala (20. April 2010)

Mein Tank-Twink ist gerade lvl 62 und wird wohl auf DD umschulen. Wiso? Weil jeder (entschuldigung) Arsch glaubt der Tollste zu sein, schneller machen zu müssen und schonmal 3 Gruppen zu pullen während andere noch mit den letzten beschäftigt sind und der Heiler säuft. Besonders unsere lieben untoten Freunde mit den blauen Leuchteaugen sind da die Pest am Balg

Würde es nur manchmal passieren wär es ja egal aber seit Bollwerk hab ichs nur mit Idioten zu tun.


----------



## Rondaia (20. April 2010)

Naja ich war letztens in ICC 10, ner Freundin und ihrer Gilde am aushelfen weil se keinen Tankheal hatten. Also ich rein in den Raid und schau mir die Leute net wirklich an weil ich immer noch auf die Illusion vertrau das Skill nicht durch GS zu ersetzen ist. Also okay Raid wird gebufft und losgehts. Start bei Fauldarm. Ich heil locker meine Tanks hoch bis der Krieger spottet, dauer 3 sekunden krieger down, ich denk mir WTF, 25k heals und der krieger klatscht um. Okay jeder Heal weiß wenn es mal bisserl laggt da werden Tanks zu One-Hit Wondern. Also nächster Try. Alles läuft gut bis Krieger spottet und wieder umfällt. Ich denk mir kann net sein. Also mal Krieger in die nähere Betrachtung genommen. Schultern, Brust, Hände, Hose T9, okay passt als ich dann den Rest sah wurde mir schlecht. Alles weitere Itemlvl 200. Ich zum Raidlead ihr wollt mich verscheissern mit dem Tank oder. RL: Ne ne der beherrscht seine Klasse schon. Meine letzte Antwort bevor ich den Raid geleavt habe: Mir egal ob er seine Klasse beherscht oder net, wer zu faul ist Ausrüstung in PDK zu farmen hat in Eiskrone nix verloren. 

Oder als noch PDK das höchste der Gefühle war. 10er Raid. Ich als Tank mit dabei. Alles läuft soweit prima nur irgendwie dauern die Bestien ewig bis se down waren. Also mal Recount aufgemacht und interessehalber geschaut. Alles so um die 2k DPS oder weniger. Also Raid vorm Lord erstmal schön in Reih und Glied zum anschauen antanzen lassen. Bisserl lila, mehr blau, und einige grün. Ich so: Also mit blau kann ich ja noch leben aber grünes zeug im 10er Raid, no way. Antwort von nem Hunter der nen Hals ausm Lvlgebiet Drachenöde hat: Ich hab noch nix besseres gefunden. Naja da fehlte selbst mir der passende Kommentar zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das tollste aus HeroInstanzen: Ich als Tank drin, Gildenheiler mit und noch ein DD aus der Gilde. Ich bin ein eher gemütlicher Tank und steh net so auf ich pull dann mal die halbe Ini sondern eher paar weniger dafür überschaubarer. Nach den ersten Trash, RandomDD: Hey Tank mach mal hin ich hab in 20 minuten Raid und brauch noch meine 2 Frosties. Ich denk mir so lass ihn blubbern in 20 minuten bin ich hier locker durch. Also tank ich weiter und sehe wie der DD schon die nächste Gruppe am pullen ist und sie zu mir bringt. Nach dme beide Gruppe down waren, ich zum DD mach das noch einmal und du fliegst, wenn wer pullt bin ich das. Also weiter in der Ini, erster Boss down, ich schau nach meinen Manaklassen wie se so mitm Manahaushalt aussehen pullt der nicht die nächste Gruppe. Ich spotte se grad so noch ab. Als Kickgrund hab ich reingeschreien Tank Wartezeit 1 min, DDs 15 min. Glaub seine 2 Marken bekam er nicht mehr vorm Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (20. April 2010)

Nicht besonders schlimm, eher zum schmunzeln war diese Woche eine Diskussion um Malygos:

Spieler A /2: Suche noch Leute für [Malygos muss sterben]
Spieler B /2: Der wie vielte Boss ist das?
Spieler C /2: Der Endboss!
Spieler D /2: der 9te
Spieler E-X /2: (diverse Bossnummern und Spam, bis Spieler X erklärt, wer Malygos ist)

5min später
Spieler B: Suche Gruppe für [Malygos muss sterben], /w me
ich /w: Du weisst, dass einer der Gruppe den Schlüssel haben muss?
B /w: Was für ein Schlüssel?
ich /w: Den Schlüssel von Sapphiron aus Naxx10
B /w: Was, ich muss nach Naxx 10 gehen um ne Weekly an einem anderen Ort zu machen?
ich /w: ja so ist es, ausser ein Anderer hat den Schlüssel dabei.
B /w: das ist ja blöd, wer hat sich den so was ausgedacht?

Irgend jemand hat weiter oben etwas von "Content übersprungen" geschrieben. Ich will jetzt nicht eine neue Diskussion zum Thema Zugangsquests und Contentreihenfolge starten, aber wenn T9/10 markenequipte Leute nicht wissen wer oder was Malygos ist, da entsteht bei mir doch spontan ein Stirnrunzeln.
So am Rande: braucht man den Schlüssel überhaupt noch, oder wurde das mittlerweile auch schon rausgepatcht? Da wir so was immer gildenintern machen und da jeder den Schlüssel hat, weiss ich das gar nicht recht.


----------



## Muhtator (20. April 2010)

Ich hab mal beim aufbau eines AK25er Runs geholfen und weil wir noch dd´s gesucht haben fragte ich einen suchenden Krieger ob er mitwollen würde. Ich war auch Krieger und als Tank eingeplant, haben aber angeboten dd zu machen.

Seine Antwort: Nur wenn ich das die Def items bekomme, mir gehts nämlich nur ums loot.

Da dachte ich mir, das die anderen 24 (mich eingeschlossen den Boss bestimmt nur legen wollen um ihm eine Freude zu machen, und an dem loot bestimmt nicht interesiert sind) Da er und ich die einzigen beiden Krieger waren. Hätte er im Falle eines Kriegerdrops eine Chance von 50% gehabt.

Ich habe ihm dann viel Glück gewünscht einen für ihn passenderen Raid zu finden und dann einen anderen dd geladen, der sich nicht so zickig angestellt hat.


----------



## Lintflas (20. April 2010)

Was regt ihr euch denn überhaupt auf? Es ist doch eine allgemein anerkannte Tatsache, dass 50-70% aller WoW-Spieler asoziale Deppen sind, die kein Gehirn besitzen.

Da spiele ich seit 5 Jahren (!) einen Druiden und einen Priester (beide als Heiler), und muss mir trotzdem immer noch in Randomgruppen von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Möchtegern-Progamern anhören,
dass ich ein Kacknoob bin, weil ich nach dem Buffen oder dem Rezz eines DDs der kein Focus-Schaden gemacht hat, die Frechheit besitze, Mana regenerieren zu wollen.

Die meisten Leute die sich asozial verhalten oder ständig einen auf dicke Hose machen müssen, verhalten sich vor allem deshalb so weil sie nichts im Kopf haben.


MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (20. April 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Never fuck the Tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hihihi <3



SarahBailey schrieb:


> ... und seh der Tank hat 32k hp. Mmmh, also frisch 80 war mein Gedanke.



Komische Sache, das, aber früher wurde Sarth mit einem 23k Life-Tank gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






LaVerne schrieb:


> Meine Hexe ist erst vor ein paar Wochen 80 geworden - da war halt Rnd-Farmen angesagt.
> 
> ...
> 
> hier wird übertrieben bis zum geht-nicht-mehr. Eventuell liegen die Gründe, warum einzelne Chars hier nicht mitgenommen werden in ganz anderen Dingen begründet.



Danke! Danke, dass es endlich mal wer sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind im Moment einfach nur zu viele Whiner unterwegs, die sich und den andern das Leben schwer machen. Wenn mir wer auf den Sack geht, ignorier ich ihn und gut ist. Ich lass mir doch von nem Spacko den Tag nicht versauen.


BTT: 
mein Liebling noch zu der Zeit, als Koralon aktuell war, war ein Healschamie, der einen AK10er-Classrun zusammengestellt hat und im /2 nach Membern suchte. Er wollte noch einen Priest haben und ich hab ihn mit 'invite pls' angeflüstert. Er fragte: 'als was?', ich antwortete: 'Ich bin Diszi'. Er: 'Ne, ich will einen Heiler haben.' => mwaaaaah


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (20. April 2010)

Bei mir wars ein mal in Blutkessel ich mit meinem Priester als Heiler eine Plattenschulter ...der Intelligenz droppt.
Der Off Krieger mach Bedarf und zieht sie danach auch an. Als ich ihn fragte wieso er das macht (er hatte vorher eine grüne Schulter mit Ausdauer und Stärke) sagte er "Daa Teil hat mehr Rüstung..." 
Ich dachte mir nur das er in den nächsten 20 lvln noch hoffentlich merken wird was ihm Int wirklich bringt^^
Dann hatt ichs auch mal mit meinem Tank-Krieger (noch nicht lange 80 4 t9 Teile ansonsten rest mindestens 200er Blau) in AK 25er das mir gesagt wurde, dass 35k Life ub nicht reicht und und der Dk umskillen solle. Dacht ich mir joa Avoidstats sind ja völlig überbewertet und die Tatsache, dass ich Ak 25er auch schon getankt hatte ohne Probleme ist ja auch egal. Ich hatte halt das Ausdauertrinket aus azjol hc und ein deff trinket aus hdb nh weil ich kein besseres trinket zu der zeit hatte. 
Das beste war und ist immernoch wenn die Leute auf das Life schauen und ihre erste Frage ist "Bist du eigentlich Kritimmun?"


----------



## TheDoggy (20. April 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Mein Tank-Twink ist gerade lvl 62 und wird wohl auf DD umschulen. Wiso? Weil jeder (entschuldigung) Arsch glaubt der Tollste zu sein, schneller machen zu müssen und schonmal 3 Gruppen zu pullen während andere noch mit den letzten beschäftigt sind und der Heiler säuft. Besonders unsere lieben untoten Freunde mit den blauen Leuchteaugen sind da die Pest am Balg
> 
> Würde es nur manchmal passieren wär es ja egal aber seit Bollwerk hab ichs nur mit Idioten zu tun.


Oh ja, das kenn ich.
Mit meinem Schamitwink specc ich meistens nach einem Run als Heiler sofort auf DD wieder um, weil diese ganzen Spacko-DK-"Tanks" echt nervig sind.
Oder wenn ich den Bären-Twink meines Freundes spiele, hab ich meist nach einer Ini auch schon wieder die Schnauze voll, weils ECHT nervig ist.

@Malygos-Schlüssel: Ich hab momentan noch die Quest (+ Schlüssel) für Maly 25er. Aber find sowas mal heutzutage... xD


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Diese "Tage" erlebe ich seit Beginn von WotLK (wobei es ein Fluch und Segen zugleich war, früh 80 in WotLK zu werden, weil man die Heroes selbst weit unter IL187 so dermaßen leicht abfeierte, daß die Lust schnell verging. Mein Twink bekam dann das "Nachbeben" zu spüren - und ein Großteil der Nachzügler spielte einfach nur beschissen). Sicher gibt es mal derbe Ausreißer; meist wenn man mit Tank oder Heiler unterwegs ist. Aber Probleme als DD? Zumindest in meinem Realmpool ist das eher die absolute Ausnahme! Weder Hexe noch Jäger sind jemals "geflamed" worden - und die Blechbüchse als auch das Bäumchen hätten nicht ihr Rnd-Hero-T9, wenn es so furchtbar extrem wäre.



Auf welchem Realm spielst du denn ?


----------



## SarahBailey (20. April 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Komische Sache, das, aber früher wurde Sarth mit einem 23k Life-Tank gemacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hatte n Stoffi aber auch net 20k HP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne genügend Tanks, die grad 80 sind und schon so 29k HP haben, da kann man bei 32k schon davon ausgehen, dass er noch net soooooooo lange 80 ist... Mir gehts halt eher darum, dass der Imba-Krieger ja unbedingt tanken wollte, weil er ja sooo imba ICC-Equip hat, auch wenns nur DD-Equip ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das hast du bestimmt schon verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> "LFM Maly10er 2 Tank und DD /w me"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL Nice ! ^^

Genau wie ein Pala neulich, er behauptete er macht AQ40 allein ... Ja nee is klar xD

_(Twins und so xD)_


----------



## Magnison (20. April 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es jetzt ein Mißverständnis ist, aber:
> Für "Zwielichtzone" müssen die Drachen nur beim Pull noch leben.
> Man bekommt den Erfolg auch, auch wenn man im Sarth-Kampf die 3 Drachen zuerst umhaut, was ja eigentlich die "normale" Taktik ist.
> Heutzutage wird aber lieber die schnelle Nuketaktik gemacht, da die mit gutem Gear
> fast ohne Taktik machbar ist. Aber da es viele halt nicht anders, auf die schwere Art erlebt haben...



Ja, für den 25er Damals (gerade mal Naxx 25 EQ, nicht mal Full T7.5): 3 Tanks 5 Heiler rest DD's. Der Tank war bei uns nen Dudu mit sage und schreibe 40k HP, mit Baumrinde und CD's von Priester und Pala hat er die 3 Atemstösse überlebt. 1 Tank für die Adds (die kleinen enraged Mistviecher) und 1 Tank für jeden Drachen der kommt. Das war damals sau schwer und haben nur wenige geschafft, trotzdem rennt heute jeder mit dem Erfolg rum, aber alle natürlich mit Datum 2010 und nicht 2009!


----------



## LaVerne (20. April 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Auf welchem Realm spielst du denn ?



Immer noch Gilneas. Ein Realm, wo ich auch nach langer Pause mit reinem Ulduar-Equip sofort den Anschluß an Rnd-PdK und -ICC gefunden habe. Wo es selbstverständlich auch GS-Anfragen mit Anwinken, aber auch genügend sonstiger Gruppen gibt. Wo ich meinen Hexer innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf PdK- und ICC-Niveau gebracht habe, ohne irgendwelche großen "Stories" erzählen zu können.

Mag daran liegen, daß ich die kleine Hexe erst einmal bis zum Anschlag in den Inis ausgestattet und entsprechend gesockelt / verzaubert habe. Mag auch daran liegen, daß ich durchaus den "Seele-brechen"-Knopf finde (Schaden eher Mittelmaß, aber Aggro wie die Großen - das ist die Hexx. Gebt uns Platte mit Verteidigungswertung und wir gehen als Tanks durch die Inis wie nix). 

Und ich wette, in den meisten Fällen sieht es auf den anderen Realms nicht anders aus! 99 % der DF-Gruppen in meinem Realm-Pool sind mehr als ok. 90 % der Rnd-Raids ebenfalls. Wenn mal einer richtig Scheiße im Rnd-Raid baut, wird er halt gekickt - na und?

Entweder spielt der Rest tatsächlich auf ziemlich unterbesetzen und vor allen Dingen relativ neuen Realms - oder er übertreibt maßlos!


----------



## Esda (20. April 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Da hatte n Stoffi aber auch net 20k HP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar doch, nur ist mir das letztens halt nochmal aufgefallen... dieses 'omg, der hat nur 30k HP!!'-Geschreie find ich tierisch nervtötend, grade wenn man in ner gammeligen Hero steht. Als ob man da mehr bräuchte ><
Selbst wenn der Tank grad 80 geworden ist, sollten sich die dds eventuell mal den Heiler (meistens bin ich das selber) anschauen, der das fast immer ausgleichen kann.

Und an das mit den Stoffies und 20k kann ich mich noch erinnern, das war aber Malygos und es ging um den Wirbel. Da haben wir zT noch PvP-Zeugs angezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerasus (20. April 2010)

Danke zuerstmal für die vielen Lustigen Posts hier (und ein extra Dank das hier sowenig geflame ist)
Ich finde es echt Spitze was man so alles in WoW erlebt.
Da soll nochmal jemand sagen WoW ist langweilig.

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere hat noch eine schöne Geschicht.

Also More More More will Lachen

Der Kerasus


----------



## Zthara (20. April 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Genau wie ein Pala neulich, er behauptete er macht AQ40 allein ... Ja nee is klar xD
> 
> _(Twins und so xD)_



Mal abgesehen davon, dass man den ersten boss net alleine schafft, der haut immernoch zu. Ich gehe jede woche mit einer kleinen Gruppe rein und kann sagen: AQ 20 allein kein Problem - AQ 40 ist beim ersten boss alleine schluss.


----------



## SarahBailey (20. April 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Klar doch, nur ist mir das letztens halt nochmal aufgefallen... dieses 'omg, der hat nur 30k HP!!'-Geschreie find ich tierisch nervtötend, grade wenn man in ner gammeligen Hero steht. Als ob man da mehr bräuchte ><
> Selbst wenn der Tank grad 80 geworden ist, sollten sich die dds eventuell mal den Heiler (meistens bin ich das selber) anschauen, der das fast immer ausgleichen kann.
> 
> Und an das mit den Stoffies und 20k kann ich mich noch erinnern, das war aber Malygos und es ging um den Wirbel. Da haben wir zT noch PvP-Zeugs angezogen
> ...



Jo klar, ich meine auch net, dass ich keinen Tank mit unter k.a. 40k HP haben will, ich stell mich als Heiler dann nur auf mehr Arbeit ein. Gut, bei Hallen der Reflexion wirds bei z.B. 36k schon mal was eng, vor allem, wenn der Tank viel Schaden frisst und die DDs auch fleißig Aggro sammeln. Da hab ich dann gerne nen Tank mit 40k oder mehr, aber generell ist mir das ziemlich latte. Hauptsache er lässt mich reggen und rezzen, was aber auch immer weniger tun. -.-


----------



## Fuzzymouth (20. April 2010)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Irgend jemand hat weiter oben etwas von "Content übersprungen" geschrieben. Ich will jetzt nicht eine neue Diskussion zum Thema Zugangsquests und Contentreihenfolge starten, aber wenn T9/10 markenequipte Leute nicht wissen wer oder was Malygos ist, da entsteht bei mir doch spontan ein Stirnrunzeln.
> So am Rande: braucht man den Schlüssel überhaupt noch, oder wurde das mittlerweile auch schon rausgepatcht? Da wir so was immer gildenintern machen und da jeder den Schlüssel hat, weiss ich das gar nicht recht.


Braucht man noch. Wäre den meisten, die einen Malyweeklyraid eröffnen klar, wenn sie mal 5 min fürs Guidelesen verschwendet hätten.


----------



## Muh-Q (20. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> [schnipp..]
> Und ich wette, in den meisten Fällen sieht es auf den anderen Realms nicht anders aus! 99 % der DF-Gruppen in meinem Realm-Pool sind mehr als ok. 90 % der Rnd-Raids ebenfalls. Wenn mal einer richtig Scheiße im Rnd-Raid baut, wird er halt gekickt - na und?
> 
> Entweder spielt der Rest tatsächlich auf ziemlich unterbesetzen und vor allen Dingen relativ neuen Realms - oder er übertreibt maßlos!


Okay, ich spiele auf nem Wotlk-Realm, aber trotzdem wärs doch langweilig wenn jeder erzählt wie schnell und stressfrei er seine Daily Hero durchgezogen hat. 5 Seiten: Rnd Hc Vio, alles easy gelaufen, Rnd Hc HdR, sind nicht gewiped.
Was wir sehen wollen sind die Abgründe der menschlichen Psyche, den Abschaum der Gesellschaft, kurz die richtig schlechten Random-Gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte am Freitag allerdings auch nen "Pechtag". Mit Heiler angemeldet -> Ahn'Kahet. "Imba-Tank" mit ilvl250, zieht drei von den Gruppen vorm ersten Boss zusammen aber die Caster werden nicht unterbrochen. 3x 33k Schaden von den Schattenwerfern in 2 Sekunden. "Lol, Heal hat wohl kein Bock, wa?". Freitag ist schließlich schon Wochenende, ich also erklärt: Entweder einzeln pullen oder unterbrechen. Drinnen keine Zeit zum reggen, Tank pullt wieder 2 Gruppen: /leave.

Umgelogt auf Healpala -> Pdc Hc. Tank hat überwiegend Icc25-Zeug an, ich kann mich also ein wenig zurücklehnen. Nach dem Reitduell wird sogar gewartet bis gebufft ist und alle bereit sind. Tank zieht die drei Mobs soweit hinten in das Tor das weder er noch die Gegner in Sicht sind => Tank stirbt, ich heilen nen DD-Dk durch die Gruppe. Der Tank flammt sowohl mich (0mg Heal alter) als auch alle die ihm die Sache mit der Sicht erklären wollen. Nachdem er einen der DDs, der gegen ihn argumentiert hat per vote entfernt hat bin ich dann auch gegangen.

Die dritte Ini mit meinem Hexer ging dann gut, der Tank war neu 80 und ich musste die meiste Zeit mit dem Zauberstab arbeiten aber es war bedeutend stressfreier als die beiden Runs zuvor. Und eine der seltenen Gruppen die nicht vergessen haben das es noche einen Gruppenchat gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (20. April 2010)

Aus meiner Privaten Sammlung als Tank:

(Nachdem ein oder mehrere DD eine oder mehrere Gruppen gepullt hat)
 "_Sei Froh! Im Normalfall lege ich nach so einer Aktion die Hände in den schoß und guck euch gemütlich beim Wipen zu_"

"_Wer es pullt darf es gern behalten!_"

(Nach dem er/sie es wieder getan hat und die Gruppe tot am Boden liegt)
"_Wie du siehst, ich beliebe nicht zu scherzen_"

"_Gottverdammt! Ich bin Tank und kein Kindergärtner!_"


----------



## Würfelzucker (20. April 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hiess die Eule "Eynra"? Wenn ja, das war ich.
> War das der Run, wo Du immer verreckt bist?
> Hast du behauptet mit 2h am Tag spielen kannste dir in ein paar Tagen kein T9 holen? (wenigstens 1 teil?)
> 
> ...




Nö Hab Zei Gladiator Teile und Zwei T9 teile gehabt !

Bin auch nie verreckt dem Heiler war der DMG nur zu wehnig !!
Finde aber der DMG war genug!!

Ps der über drüber heiler hat auch beim letzten boss immer den boss geheilt !!!! naja ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2010)

Wie es unterschiedlicher nicht sein kann...

Erste Runde Gnomegeran:

Super Tank, wir kommen gut voran und ich rauche viel zu viel, weils Heilen fast langweilig wird.
Ein paar Meter vorm Ziel wird ein DD in die nächste Mobgruppe gekickt. Ich kuschel mich an den Tank, aber die Menge ist nicht mehr abzugespotten. Wipe.

DD1 belebt sich beim Geistheiler, stirbt gnadenlos auf dem Weg zurück. [DD1 verlässt die Gruppe]
DD2 findet nicht zurück in die Instanz [DD2 verlässst die Gruppe]
DD3 verlässt nun der Mut und die Gruppe

Der Tank zeigt sich aber gut gelaunt und entschlossen, das ganze zu Ende zu bringen (schade, schade, die Trolldame war leider nicht von meinem Server). Zehn Minuten später waren wir durch.


Zweite Runde Gnomegeran:

Tank, Heiler, drei(!) Mages.
Derweil ich noch darüber nachdenke, dass mir drei Mages lieber sind als drei Hexer, die mich alle mit Aderlass auf die Probe stellen, hat der Tank ein Levelup und verschwindet ohne ein Ton. Nach drei oder vier Trashmobgruppen.

Ziemlich miese Nummer. Die Mages haben eventuell schon eine halbe Stunde in der Warteschlange verharrt um sich dort nun erneut einzureihen. Wenn mir ein paar EPs zum Levelup fehlen, geh ich einfach draussen Mobs umhauen. Oder mach in der Ini einfach weiter. Man wird schließlich nicht schlechter nach einem Levelup auch ohne Lehrerbesuch.


Nach nun einigen Tage auf Lowlevel im Dungeonbrowser mein Fazit:

4/10 Runs laufen erfreulich flüssig ohne Zwischenfälle (Wipes mal ausgeschlossen, kann vorkommen).
6/10 mindestens ein Deserteur, "DC-Deserteur", Flamer, ogogog-Kindskopf, Brainafk

Dennoch, Tanks wie die Trollfrau machen immer wieder Lust auf den Dungeonbrowser!


----------



## LaVerne (20. April 2010)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Was wir sehen wollen sind die Abgründe der menschlichen Psyche, den Abschaum der Gesellschaft, kurz die richtig schlechten Random-Gruppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wozu?

Wenn mindestens 90 % der Gruppen völlig ok ablaufen, wozu ein Thread über die richtig beschissenen Spieler in einer Gruppe?

Um sich zu bestätigen, wie toll man doch selbst ist?

Um aufzuzeigen, wie schlecht die "Community" ist, um selbst besser dazustehen? 

Um sich mit anderen darüber fast vor Lachen einzuscheißen, was für absolut unter dem eigenen Niveau angesiedelte Individuen sich da in seinem bevorzugten MMO tummeln?

Auf deutsch: Sich gegenseitig die Eier zu schaukeln, wie wenig man doch mit diesen Dummbatzen gemeinsam hat - obwohl man vielleicht gar nicht der Irreführungsjäger oder Seelenbrechungshexer ist, der im passenden Moment die Gruppe rettet, weil man geistesgegenwärtig einen CC rausgehauen hat, mit dem keiner gerechnet hat?

Wie wäre es mit einem Alternativ-Thread: "Wie Rnds einen Wipe mit Maßnahmen verhinderten, an die ich in meinem Noob-Dasein nicht im Traum gedacht hätte"?

Steht man da selbst zu schlecht da?


----------



## Gerti (20. April 2010)

Zthara schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass man den ersten boss net alleine schafft, der haut immernoch zu. Ich gehe jede woche mit einer kleinen Gruppe rein und kann sagen: AQ 20 allein kein Problem - AQ 40 ist beim ersten boss alleine schluss.



Epic fail.... nen Hexer hat den schon Solo gelegt.

Der zweite Lag afaik auch schon Solo von nem Pala.


Und wenn man alleine irgendwas mit 74k DPS macht schaft man die Twins auch alleine. Sprich, wenn der Raid 74k DPS macht brauch man keine Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1UBzNhO0oA&feature=related

Da der "Videobeweis" und bei ähnliche Videos findet man genug andere.


----------



## Dragonique (20. April 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Komische Sache, das, aber früher wurde Sarth mit einem 23k Life-Tank gemacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich auch gesagt, als ich, zu den Zeiten, als der Dungeon-Finder gerade neu war, mit meinem 28 k Life-Tank, den ich eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt hatte, Inis abfarmte. Ein netter Mage hatte mich gefragt, wie ich es wagen könne, mich mit 28 k als Tank anzumelden um HC- Inis zu tanken....Oo


----------



## c0bRa (20. April 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Aus meiner Privaten Sammlung als Tank:
> 
> (Nachdem ein oder mehrere DD eine oder mehrere Gruppen gepullt hat)
> "_Sei Froh! Im Normalfall lege ich nach so einer Aktion die Hände in den schoß und guck euch gemütlich beim Wipen zu_"
> ...


Best of Tanksprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür sollte man ein Addon basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Aggro ist nicht episch, aber seelengebunden"_


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. April 2010)

vor einiger zeit hat mal jemand im handel nach ner gruppe für nen schnellen hc run gesucht. es hieß, nur schnell durch und bosse klatschen. da ich damals noch triumphmarken für die katze brauchte bin ich mit.
in der ini hat dann der tank der die suche gestartet hatte, gleich alle mobs gepullt, auch die an denen man einfach hätte vorbeilaufen können.
ich: "sollte das nich n schneller run werden?"
tank: "ja wieso?"
ich: "wunder mich nur wieso du dann den ganzen trash pullst XD"
caster dd: "dann mach doch einfach mehr schaden, dann geht's auch schneller"
tank pflichtet bei und meint er kenne eine katze die mache mit schlechterem eq als ich zu der zeit hatte mind. 6k dps bei ner itemlvl range von 213-232...
ich: ja ne is klar.. XD
darauf schau ich ins recount und sehe mich vor dem tank und über1k dps hinter den beiden caster dds
dann ging's weiter und mit der zeit konnte ich den tank weiter abhängen während sich die lücke zu den anderen dds etwas schloss.. ich wurde trotzdem weiter geflamed, und der tank hat einfach das ziel gewechselt sobald ich mit raufgegangen bin - wäre der heal nich neutral gewesen, wär ich sicher krepiert. irgendwann hatte ich dann die schnauze voll und bin afk gegangen..
es gab dann nen wipe bei der phase in der sich der zwerg in die datenbank einhacken will, und am ende war dann der abstand zu den anderen dds nur noch 200 bzw 400 dps. ich weiß, nich die feine englische die leute im stich zu lassen, aber ich wollte denen einfach mal zeigen wieviel mist kleinvieh machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und noch was zum thema gs:
"suche alles für naxx 25, nur leute mit gs 5,8k+ und 5k dps dds, gc dala mitte" entweder das sollte nur ein witz sein oder da hatte es jemand eilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (20. April 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> - ICC25er Raid, Epic drop: DD meinte so "das ding brauch ich für meinen Twink" er loggt um joind den raid und bekommt es obwohl ein anderer DD im würfeln vor ihm war.



Da sieht man dass du nicht nur überhaupt nicht schreiben kannst sondern sogar deine Texte frei erfindest..

Wenn sein Twink nicht beim Boss-Kill online war KANN er gar nicht mitwürfeln!

Es geht auch nicht per PM oder mit Handeln..


----------



## Raema (20. April 2010)

doch er kann das item kriegen. da es sich um ein ICC random epic handelt, und diese alle BoE sind, also gehandelt werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (20. April 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Da sieht man dass du nicht nur überhaupt nicht schreiben kannst sondern sogar deine Texte frei erfindest..
> 
> Wenn sein Twink nicht beim Boss-Kill online war KANN er gar nicht mitwürfeln!
> 
> Es geht auch nicht per PM oder mit Handeln..


Und deshalb gibts BoE Teile aus ICC25 auch im AH?


Die Frage ist wer hier keine Ahnung hat...sorry aber einen anpfeifen und dann selber so nen Fail hinlegen is echt schwach.






@Topic
Wenn ihr fragen würdet "Postet die Gruppensuchen die normal verlaufen sind" dann gäbs hier mehr Seiten, fast jede LfG ist doch iwie Bockmist.
Entweder sind Items lockes, der Raidlead ne Pfeife o. du brauchst nen Gearscore für Naxx25 der über nem Equipschnitt von PdK25 liegt (als Vergleich)


----------



## Torrance (20. April 2010)

Kerasus schrieb:


> -Worte eines Tanks in einer Random Gruppe "wenn ich nicht wollt das ich die Gruppe verlasse und ihr wieder 15 min warten müst gebt mir das recht das ich das komplette Loot des Endbosses bekomme."



Antwort: Biba du



Kerasus schrieb:


> -Magier in Einem Schlachtzug nachdem er gemwerkt hatte das er im DamageMeter auf Platz 1 stand "Also ich sehe das ihr mich braucht und wenn ich bleiben soll dann möchte ich das ich das Teil XXXX von Boss XXXX auf jedenfall bekommen sondt bin ich Weg."



Antwort: Biba du



Kerasus schrieb:


> -Worte eines Hexers ,in dem der Heiler kurz vor Kampfbeginn nochmal seine Mana Pusten muss, weill er Leben gegen Mana eintauscht (was auch ok ist aber dann nicht so einen Spruch) Heiler sagt kurze Pause brauche Mana. Ok was mache ich als Tank mache eine Pause es dauert keine 5 sec. dann Postet genau der Hexer GoGoGo wenn der Heiler zu blöd ist Kicken wir ihn.



Antwort: Biba du

Warum sich Leute dann auf irgendwelche Locked Items oder sowas wie in den Beispielen einlassen ist mir ein Rätsel. Ihr hab doch selbst schuld, wenn sowas seine Kreise macht, wenn ihr den Leuten nicht die Grenzen zieht und ihr lieber sagt, besser so als nochmal paar Minuten warten. Kann ich echt nur noch sagen selbst Schuld.


----------



## VHRobi (20. April 2010)

Kein Hallo, kein Hi, kein Huhu...

gogo schneller run, turbo pls, mach ma, los pull..

wenn nachfrage warum die eiile, kommt immer eines von diesen anworten:
1) Ich muss gleich zur Schule
2) Ich muss abendessen gehen
3) Meine Eltern wollen das ich den Rechner ausschalte.
Mitten in der Ini "sry leute muss mal 15min (afk essen/mutti helfen), wartet ihr auf mich?" ja ist klar..

Wenn man keine Zeit hat für eine Instanz warum meldet man sich an?

Auch gerne hab ich solche denen mitten in der Instanz einfällt das sie ja noch was erledigen müssen und dann leaven.
WoW ownz RL?


----------



## Felix^^ (20. April 2010)

den besten spruch den ich gehört habe war: Ich Tank, du nichts!


----------



## Sorzzara (20. April 2010)

Kerasus schrieb:


> -Worte eines Tanks in einer Random Gruppe "wenn ich nicht wollt das ich die Gruppe verlasse und ihr wieder 15 min warten müst gebt mir das recht das ich das komplette Loot des Endbosses bekomme."



Würd ich beinhart sagen: "Jo, kein Problem damit, nimm dir was du brauchst..."
Falls es jemandem noch nicht aufgefallen ist...er kann ohnehin nur seine eigene Rüstungsklasse needen, und auch dann nur wenn seine Klasse was damit anfangen kann (zb. kann Krieger keine Casterplatte needen) und NIEMAND in der Gruppe kann andere daran hindern mitzurollen ^^

Wenn er dann geht, geht er eben. So lange wartet man meistens nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Regine55 schrieb:


> "LFM PDK 25! 4 Trophäen + Caster Stoff Items Locked"



OK...LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an alle die hier sagen "Warum ist das unverschämt, geh halt nicht mit": Es ist vom allgemeinen Anstand her kein Thema EIN Item zu locken, wenn man sich die Mühe macht einen Random Raid zusammenzustellen, zusammenzuhalten bis er voll ist und in der Instanz zu leaden (Was auch das schlichten von Streitigkeiten etc. etc. und allerhand andere unangenehme Dinge einschliesst).
Aber es gibt für alles eine Grenze ab dem "in Ordnung" schlagartig in "unverschämt" umschwenkt ^^


Ach ja Mist, jetzt hab ich den dümmsten Spruch vergessen, daher schnell noch edit:

Tankkrieger dem ich mitm DK ständig Aggro abgenommen habe: "Wenn du dummer Wic*** mir nochmal Aggro abnimmst werd ich dich kicken, die Gruppe steht da voll hinter mir!"
15 Sekungen und 4 positive Kickvotes später war ein Krieger weniger in der Ini, ich hab auf Tank geswitcht und wir haben HoR halt zu 4t gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonlicht (20. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Tankkrieger dem ich mitm DK ständig Aggro abgenommen habe: "Wenn du dummer Wic*** mir nochmal Aggro abnimmst werd ich dich kicken, die Gruppe steht da voll hinter mir!"
> 15 Sekungen und 4 positive Kickvotes später war ein Krieger weniger in der Ini, ich hab auf Tank geswitcht und wir haben HoR halt zu 4t gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wir hatten letztens in Naxx10 Funrun nen richtig guten Tank dabei: 50k life, 5700 GS, hört sich doch schonmal ganz nett an.

Gruppe voll, alle hingeportet und los gehts. Trash liegt ohne Probleme (hät mir sonst auch echt gedanken gemacht, was hier verkehrt läuft)
und schon stehen wir vorm ersten Boss im Spinnenviertel. Kurze abfrage wer den Boss nicht kennt, alle kennen ihn und der Tank motzt rum wann es endlich losgeht.

1. Try: Ich lass 5 sec antanken und fang an meine Rota zu fahren (bin Hexer), schwupp aggro->ich tod->boss frisst raid
2. Try: Ich krieg keine Aggro da 10 sec antanken, Tank geht nicht ausm Insektenschwarm und leavt, mit der begründung wir seien alles Noobs und haben keinen Plan von naxx


----------



## Berserkarna (20. April 2010)

Erst vor kurzem erlebt:

Azjol Nerub Hero: 
Ich mit meinem DK DD drinne. Krieger-Tank mit einem GS von 5800 kanns Aggro nicht besonders halten. Mehrmals geht der Trash dem Heal-Dudu an die Wäsche. Der Tank macht nichts.
Als bei der letzten Grp vor dem ersten Boss wieder ein Mob am Baum hängt und der Tank nicht meint, etwas unternehmen zu müssen, schnapp ich mir den Mob per Todesgriff und hau den alleine weg.
Darauf der Krieger "Hey du Ar---, wer ist hier Tank, du oder ich?" Ich hab nicht weiter drauf reagiert, weil´s mir echt zu albern ist. Wir ham dann die Ini noch mehr oder weniger gut überstanden.

Violette Festung Hero:
Erstes Portal öffnet sich, Tank steht wie angewurzelt am Eingangstor, tut nichts. Wir legen die erste Mob-Gruppe zu viert. 
Danach meint der Hexer zum Tank: "Tank?"
Der: "Ja?"
Hexer: "Gehst du bitte ran?"
Tank: "Was?"
Hexer: "Zieh den Finger^^"
Tank: "HdF, als Tank hab ich instant ne neue Grp!"
Und weg war er.

Wir hatten dann allerdings auch innerhalb weniger Sekunden nen neuen Tank und alles lief bestens.

Manchmal frag ich mich, was in den Köpfen einiger Leute so vorgeht^^


----------



## Kerasus (20. April 2010)

Hier was was ich in letzer Zeit in den neuen drei Ini. öfters höre

Seelenschmiede:
Super Gruppe bis zum ersten Boss zügig durchgekommen.
erster Boss ist Down
Heiler : Scheiße wieder nicht mein Teil
Heiler verläst die Gruppe.


Grube 2ter Boss
Auch hier war es eine schöne Gruppe ohne Probleme sind wir bis zum ersten Boss
erster Boss ist Down
Magier : Sagt mist schon wieder nicht der Dolch für Caster
Magier verläst die Gruppe

Also in beiden Ini. war es kein Problem einen Ersatz zu bekommen.
Aber es zeigt einfach das viele Spieler nicht drüber nachdenken das die anderen 4 Chars mit denen man in der Ini. ist keine NPC sind sondern MENSCHEN.(die spass haben wollen)

Also überlegt doch einfach das nächste mal wenn euer Item nicht Dropt ob ihr nicht doch die 10 min. habt (ohne eigenutz) den Leute ne schönen Run zu gönnen.

Bis denne
Der Kerasus


----------



## Cazor (20. April 2010)

S whispers: He Bock auf ICC10? 
Neriat: joa lad
S lädt

/ra: bitte TS3 joinen, 000.000.000 PW 0000

Ich gehe aufn desk um TS zu joinen. Als ich wiederkomme steht da: Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt.

Neriat whispers S: He Kick ohne Grund, was is los?

S whispers: A hat gesagt du bist ein Bob und zu low
Neriat: hah, postet 25er Erfolge + GS
S whispers: ja ich kann da nix für, ich bin nur rnd mit und hab nix zu sagen

Neriat whispers A: he, ich kenne dich nicht und du behauptest ich wärn Lowbob?

A whispers: das habe ich nicht gesagt, ich hab hier nichtmaln A, frag S
Neriat: S hat aber gesagt dass du und soweiter
A whispers: S is unser Raidleiter, das is auf dem Mist der Leitung gewachsen

Neriat wollte eh nicht aber so eine Heinis, zu feige mal Klartext zu reden. Nä nä.


----------



## feyja (21. April 2010)

zu BC Zeiten im Handelschannel:
Suchen jemanden der sich in Gnomeregan auskennt, 70er zieht.


----------



## Muh-Q (21. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wozu?
> 
> Wenn mindestens 90 % der Gruppen völlig ok ablaufen, wozu ein Thread über die richtig beschissenen Spieler in einer Gruppe?
> 
> ...



Es geht (zumindest mir) nicht darum mich als der tollste darzustellen. Wenn die Tagesschau jeden Tag aus "Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren, alles ist super, nicht ist passiert. Auf Wiedersehen" bestünde, würdest du dir das anschauen?
Das ist doch einfach _langweilig_. Ich treib mich in diesem Thema rum zur Unterhaltung und nicht damit ich einschlafe weil Post #539 wieder "Super Ini, wipefrei durch" ist.

Ich mach in den Heros sicherlich auch genug Blödsinn den andere dann hier posten könnten, aber das hält sich in Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Alternativ-Thread schonmal ne Geschichte: Ich war zum ersten Mal als DK-Tank im Bollwerk und bin beim Trash jämmerlich verreckt, was zur Folge hatte das der Heiler und 1 DD umgekippt sind. Der Schurke ist direkt per Vanish abgehauen. Aber, jetzt kommt das großartigste was ich in den ganzen Dungeonfindergruppen beim Leveln gesehen habe, ein Frostmage hat souverän zwei Trashgruppen gelegt durch ewiges hin und her kiten und nutzen aller CD.


----------



## Ancheesa (21. April 2010)

Hallöchen

Habe vor genau 4 Tagen wieder angefangen wow zu spielen *g* Bis November hatte ich ca. 2 Jahre gespielt. Ich habe nun aber auf einem anderen Server von 1 angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Derzeit ist mein Mage lvl 25... Gestern in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte :


Wir waren mittendrin

Tank : So ich bin dann mal essen, bg
Heal : Hö? o.O
Ich : Naja vielleicht macht er sich ja nur nen Brot oder so ^^

15 Min später, Tank ist immer noch nicht da.. Grp wird langsam ungeduldig...

20 Min später, Tank kommt wieder

Tank : So Gogo, weiter gehts
Ich : Ich wollte nur anmerken, das du deine Essenszeiten am besten nicht in eine Ini verlegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser du sprichst dich vorher mit der Gruppe darüber ab, in nem Raid kannste das nicht unbedingt bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tank : Das ist mir scheiss egal! RL geht nunmal vor, wenn ihr das nicht so seht, habt ihr kein RL!
Ich : Ahja! Sry aber ich finde es unhöflich mittendrin einfach erstmal für 20 min weg zu sein, plane dir dein Essen doch so, das du isst, wenn du nicht gerade in ner Ini bist
Tank : WoW ist ein Kinderspiel, wat interessiert mich das? Wenn Papa sagt ich soll essen kommen, dann tue ich das auch
Alle anderen : rofl ...lol.... ahja.... möp
Ich + anderen : Ehm, besonders wenn deine Eltern kochen, müsstest du doch wissen, wann es essen gibt o.O

Und so weiter ..... lol

No comment^^


----------



## mimaha1971 (21. April 2010)

Berserkarna schrieb:


> Erst vor kurzem erlebt:
> 
> Azjol Nerub Hero:
> Ich mit meinem DK DD drinne. Krieger-Tank mit einem GS von 5800 kanns Aggro nicht besonders halten. Mehrmals geht der Trash dem Heal-Dudu an die Wäsche. Der Tank macht nichts.
> ...



Ich nehme an du hast diese Ini schon ziemlich oft Getankt, und weisst deshalb das immer ein Mob Random auf einen Spieler losgeht selbst wenn der Tank in der Aggro Meilenweit vorne ist, da kann der Tank nichts machen sondern unsere Ibmaroxxor DD sollten diesen Mob dann mal schnell in die Wüste schicken, weil sie ja alles besser wissen umd können.

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten.

Grüsse Mim


----------



## RedShirt (21. April 2010)

Ajzol Nerub nh.

DK "Tank".
Lebensbalken spielt am Trash Ping-Pong.
DK fällt am Trash um.

->Inspect

100% DD eq (grün, hier und da mal n grüner Sockelstein mit Stärke)
100% Blut-DD-Spec ohne irgendein Tanktalent

-> /facepalm

=) Wir wissen ja, wo der schlechte Ruf der DK "Tanks" herkommt.

Da hab ich immer richtig Lust, wenn ich meinen DK Tank auspacke und mir denke "mit sowas musst Dich als Klasse vergleichen lassen".


----------



## vendar (21. April 2010)

den blöden spruch dass mein DK Tank mehr fressen muss als andere Tanks hab ich witzigerweise nur vor den HCs gehört (dafür allerdings öfter als mir lieb ist) 

dann natürlich die (verzeihung) saublöden retripalas die meinen Tank equip gehört ihnen, seit dualskill erst recht. Könnte ja mal vorkommen dass sie mal tanken wollen

Sind so momente wo man sich fragt, (oh toll nu bin ich mim drany schiff ne extra runde gefahren) sind deine Gildis die einzigen die dich als tank verdient haben =]?

oder in hdr, waren echt mal der meinung ich wäre unfreundlich weil ich gleich zu anfang meinte ein bisschen CC und wir könnten es uns sparen wie feige hühner in der nische zu hocken


----------



## TMSIDR (21. April 2010)

seit dem neuen gruppensuchetool hat sich meine ignoliste so schnell gefüllt, war echt erschreckend, aber lieber ne volle igno als mit den markierten auch nur noch eine minute meiner freizeit zu verbauen... ich fackel da echt ned lange und scheine diese kiddie-gimp-flamer magisch anzuziehen... vermutlich nur schlechtes karma oder so^^


----------



## AMitB (21. April 2010)

Letztens mit einer Randomgruppe in Turm. Wir sind gut und schnell durchgekommen und der Dudu Healer healte nicht als Baum und machte hin und wieder Dmg. 
So nach dem Boss der auf dem Drachen reitet postet so ein Hexer Dps. Schieb dann gleich noch: "Mit 6k GS nur 1,5k Dps ist echt low". Er meinte den Healer. Der scheib dann nur:" Ich bin Healer". Nun gings weiter kurz vor dem Endboss postet er wieder Dps werte. "Du bist ja immer noch letzter". Aufeinmal kam ein Kickvoting vom Healer mit der Begründung "Der nervt"

Nun war der Hexer weg und wir schafften den Endboss ohne Probs und mit nur 1,5k Dps vom Healer


----------



## Milissa (22. April 2010)

Das beste wollt ICC 25er gehen hab zu not 2-3 PvP items mir geholt als Mage weil ich dadurch einfach bessere statts hatte und ausser ICC nicht wirklich mehr verbessern konnte gut und schön , dacht mir irgend wer meckert herum von wegen zuviel PvP zeugs nööö nix dafür hab ich die Nr. 1 Pala gefunden baut seit 2 St. nen ICC 25er raid auf hab erfolg und Gearscore check überstanden dacht ich mir gut und schön. Dann kamm ein Freund noch dazu der ICC super erfahrung hat. Alles ok dann kamm das erste der Leader wollte ICC 25er ohne TS machen da ich so nett war hab ich das Gilden TS3 gepostet gut und schön es kammen alle die bisher invit waren auch rein ausser der Leader...... Dann das beste er wollte die 5 Grp zusammen stellen hat er auch gut gemacht in jede Grp 1 heiler dann fing das gelächter im TS los er hat in den 5 grp auch jeweils 1 Tank rein gesetzt so waren wir 5 tanks 5 Heiler rest dd....... dann hat mein Kollege nen A bekommen und hat die Grp richtig aufgebaut und eben auch wenn es traurig war paar tanks ausgetauscht gegen dd... ok dann wollten wir los 

Der leader selbst war nen tank der kippte bei ersten trash instant um er kippte bis zum ersten boss dauernt um bis jemand ihn in arsenal angeschaut hat.... halbe Tank skillung und 340 Verdeitigungswertung.... und er war immer noch nicht im ts..... es ging soweit das wir alle vor die ini gingen grp auflöste und neu invite ohne ihn siehe da er kamm ins ts aber hat kein wort gesagt.... ey sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen 

Aber das beste ist er hatte den 2er wing erfolg voll endweder wurd er mitgezogen oder ich weiss nicht. 


Aber hab auch ab und an super rnd grp die so halbwegs durch rennen.

Ach und gearscore hat nix zu bedeuten dienstag abends fand ich mit mein heal priest ne ICC 25er grp hab selbst nur 5000er gearscore ok war ich glücklich das ich mal mitgenommen wurde haben den ersten wing geschaft danach war ende weil zuwenig heal war , ich darauf mich bei raidleader am entschuldigen und er so neee wieso du an dir lag es nicht . Hat mir dann recount gepostet und mir dann nochmal die werte so geschrieben wo er die overheals abgezogen hatte da fiel ich vom glauben.

Der andere healpriest 5500 GS hat insgesammt 1 Mille weniger geheilt als mein gimp priest und ich lag bei 1 boss am boden und er is nie umgekippt. Soviel dazu das manchmal Gearscore nix zu bedeuten hatte und er hatte ICC erfolge ich keine 

Man muss wie damals wieder die Leute nach gefühl mitnehmen und schauen da klappt es am besten


----------



## Chiary (22. April 2010)

Mein "nicht zu toppen" Erlebnis war noch zu BC Zeiten.
Rdm Raid SSC - TS Pflicht.

Alle stehen mit Buffs, Food, Motivation und Vorfreude an der Rampe und wir sammeln uns im TS und sagen auch artig "Hallo".

In etwa folgender Dialog fand statt:
Plötzlich hört man eine Stimme ( klang recht jung, aber eindeutig ein männl. Wesen ) "Wer war das grad, die Frau da, welchen Char spielst Du?"
Meine Kleinigkeit: "Wer, ich?"
Er: "Ja, genau Du, was spielst Du?"
Icke: "Einziger Healpala im Raid, wieso?"
Er: "Ne, neeee, das geht nicht, von ner FRAU ( er betonte das so unglaublich schön ) lass ich mich nicht heilen. Punkt aus Ende. Sucht mir n anderen Heiler."
Allgemeines Gelächter und Chaos im TS ( und Raidchat ) und natürlich unzählige Fragen ob er das ernst meint.
Er meinte das ernst, sehr ernst.
Ich hab ihm dann das Angebot gemacht im Raid zu bleiben, aber dafür zu Sorgen das er nicht auch nur einen einzigen Heal von mir bekommen würde.
Er hat ne Weile, sehr zu unserer Belustigung, rumgemosert, merkte aber das der Rest der Truppe mich nicht rauswerfen würde und hat sich auf den "Deal" eingelassen.

Ich habe dann auch sehr konsequent mein Versprechen eingehalten und den MT eben NICHT geheilt, Crossheal im Raid hat auch zu BC Zeiten schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Irgendwann, ich glaub so nach dem 5. oder 6. Wipe nach der Angelpause ^^ hörte man dann im TS folgende Worte:
"Du, Heilpala, sach mal, kannst Du vielleicht doch von der Insel zu mir rüberkommen und mich heilen? Das klappt sonst irgendwie nicht"

Ich bin rüber, ich hab ihn geheilt ( und nein, es hat nicht sofort geklappt, wir hatten trotzdem noch einen weiteren Wipe ), aber immer wenn sich die Gelegenheit geboten hat wurde unser Tank von irgendwem aus dem Raid gefragt ob es ok wäre wenn DIE Frau nun mal ein HL castet, natürlich auf ihn, oder ob das seine Würde, sein EQ oder sein Ego verletzten würde.

Nach dem Raid hat der Kleene dann noch versucht zu erklären wieso er eigendlich ja keine Heilung von ner Frau haben wollte, hatte irgendwas mit spielerischen Fähigkeiten und Frauen haben keinen Plan oder so zu tun, ich habs nicht zu 100% mitbekommen weil ich so Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen hatte.

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wird kein GS Falme, kein Horrorrun oder sonstiges Chaos dieses Erlebnis von Platz 1 verdrängen können.
Nichtmal der erste Clearerfolg SWP hat das geschafft seinerzeit.


----------



## Scota (22. April 2010)

Tatort: Violette Festung
"Täter": Krieger Tank, relativ nett ICC10 ausgestattet, aber leider nicht in der Lage wirklich Aggro zu halten. Ich habe mich mit meinem Retri relativ zurückgehalten, damit ich nicht ständig die Aggro am Arsch habe. Dementsprechend habe ich auch weniger Schaden gefahren als normal. Kommentar des Tanks:"Mach doch mal Zorn der Gerechtigkeit an, dann machst Du auch mehr Damage". Ich saß erstmal drei Minuten mit offenem Mund vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (22. April 2010)

hm fällt mir viel ein..

mit healschami twink bei prof 10er- ansage vom readlead wenn auf jemand der grüne schleim ist VON IHM WEGLAUFEN! oder das die failtypen die vom roten Schleim verfolgt wurden einfach stehen geblieben sind?.

Grad eben Obsi25er Speedkill (also Zwielichtbezwinger), Pala Und Warrytank fürn Trash halten keine Aggro weil auf einmal 16 Leute tot sind?.. (5 Whipes @ Trash)..
Dann gerade so zum Boss geschafft und ca 70 min gewhiped.. traruiger Rekord (Failbot zeigt an das 17 Leute in Flammentsunami waren von 24)..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (22. April 2010)

vor 2-3 Monaten
LFM "für die Allianz"
bitte nur 80er melden.

OK tönte gut (dachte mir das sich vorher zu viel lowis gemeldet haben.) Nun es waren dan 10 Leute (ich inbegriffen 5 davon waren 80 die andern 5 waren zwischen 65 und 75, der Raidleiter natürlich am lowsten, die andern lowis waren rl Kollegen von ihm.
Nun erstaulicherweise haben die dan relativ schnell noch leute gefunden, also warum losflamen wens klappt. Gut besammlung klappte (war in ratschet), los gings eine Person wurde gemarkt, der nachlaufen nach og.
Also laufen wir los dem Typen nach, der macht irgendwie einen komischen bogen und als wir fragten hiess es naja erst Donnerfels. Nun ja ihr könnts euch vorstellen hälfte nach OG hälfte nach TB, dan gings los von einer seite ein mimi wir wollen nicht erst TB von der anderen seite wir nicht OG.

Das ich nicht mehr lange in der Gruppe blieb begreifft ihr sicher.


----------



## Schustrij (22. April 2010)

Ich hatte auch ein Lustigen Vorfall ! Ich baue eine Ony 25er Gruppe auf, Gruppe steht vor Ony!

Ich sage dem Pala-Tank, du Tankst die Welpen wenn die kommen. Natürlich auf die Frage ob er schonmal hier war, kam nur ein "JA". Na Gut dachte ich, wenn du schon mal hier warst. Naja der Kampf beginnt, der andere Tank nimmt Ony.
Unser Pala Tank, läuft in die Eier rein, lässt alle Schlüpfen und Spottet Ony ab.
Auf meine Frage was er macht. sagte er mir nur "Ich tanke die Welpen, du noob"


----------



## Shany (22. April 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> - LF Member für ICC25, nur noch (!) 3 Tanks und 6 Heals



ehm, ja... mach die ersten 2 bosse mit nur 2 tanks, is möglich, aber um einiges anspruchsvoller


----------



## eaglestar (22. April 2010)

*Wer mit PUGs Instanzen macht oder Schlachtzüge angeht ist selber schuld!*


Immer wieder das gleiche Thema...


----------



## Sengor (22. April 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> Ach und gearscore hat nix zu bedeuten dienstag abends fand ich mit mein heal priest ne ICC 25er grp hab selbst nur 5000er gearscore ok war ich glücklich das ich mal mitgenommen wurde haben den ersten wing geschaft danach war ende weil zuwenig heal war , ich darauf mich bei raidleader am entschuldigen und er so neee wieso du an dir lag es nicht . Hat mir dann recount gepostet und mir dann nochmal die werte so geschrieben wo er die overheals abgezogen hatte da fiel ich vom glauben.
> 
> Der andere healpriest 5500 GS hat insgesammt 1 Mille weniger geheilt als mein gimp priest und ich lag bei 1 boss am boden und er is nie umgekippt. Soviel dazu das manchmal Gearscore nix zu bedeuten hatte und er hatte ICC erfolge ich keine
> 
> Man muss wie damals wieder die Leute nach gefühl mitnehmen und schauen da klappt es am besten



kommt drauf an... wenn du holy priester bist und er ein diszi war dann ist das ganz normal das er weniger heilt als du. wenn ihr die selbe skillung hattet dann lags wohl daran das er es einfach nicht kann


----------



## Faransol (22. April 2010)

Ich suchte noch n Tank für Nexxus hc. DK meldete sich. 
ich: Ich hoffe du tankst nicht zum ersten mal.^^
DK: Ne, ich tank schon seit 3.0
ich: Sicher? O.o
DK: 100%

Naja... er war nicht mal Krittimun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (22. April 2010)

Lfm 2 Tank 1 healer für naxx 10er mind 4,5k dps gs check in dala

Das war Patch 3.3.
Und NEIN, das war kein Erfolgsrun, sondern ein run um den Schlüsssel für maly zu bekommen, der war dann übrigens auch vom RL gelocked.

Oder auch Nexus: Suche noch einen dd, schreibt mich ein Schurke an, dass er locker 4k dps fährt. Lade ihn ein und sein Höhepunkt wr 2,5k

Und nochmal Nexus mit meinem 71er Tank ( da noch 69) War das erste mal drin als Tank und versuchte so gut es ging durch die Typen anzukommen die ^komplett accoungebunden waren. Nach dem 2. Wipe kurz vor dem Magierboss kam dann vom Accheiler ich sei ein Noob etc und er leavte die Gruppe. Nachher stellte ich bei Reount fest, dass er fast nicht geheilt hatte.

Und zum Schluss: Mir fehlte mit meinem Hordi noch Azjol`nerub Hc damit ich bei der Schneiderei das eine besondere Rezept bekommen konnte. Der Tank war der größte Egoist, den ich je getroffen hatte. Er wollte nur seine beiden Frostmarken und er ging gar nicht erst auf meine Bitte ein, alle Bosse zu machen. Er umging den ersten Boss, den der Heiler dann noch pullte, weil er auf meiner Seite stand. Dann kam vom Tank er würde die Gruppe leaven wenn das nochmal passieren würde etc. Kurz vorm 2. Boss hat der heiler dann geleavt, ein DD hat weiter geheilt und schließlich hab ich dann im Bosskampf ne Gruppe gepullt -> Unsichtbarkeit -> Gruppe geleavt.


----------



## AmigaLink (22. April 2010)

Ich lese den allgemeinen Chat kaum noch weil da eh zu 95% irgend ein Dünnschiss drin steht.
Und wenn ich in einer Gruppe oder einem Raid bin wo solch ein Blödsinn kommt, dann fliegt derjenige entweder raus oder ich bin weg.


----------



## Apuh (22. April 2010)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> also das hier fand ich nicht schlimm eher sehr lustig...
> 
> "Suchen noch 8 Leute die Interesse haben sich von uns durch Ulduar (10er) ziehen zu lassen
> (sämtliche Erfolge sowie rostiger Protodrache inbegriffen) für nur 30.000 Gold. Start ist Samstag
> 15 Uhr Ende gegen 18 Uhr"




Auf Baelgun gab's auch so ein Fall:
Die Gilde XY zieht euch durch Ulduar mit den ganzen Erfolgen und den Protodrache.
lediglich 50000 Gold wollten die haben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussimaster (22. April 2010)

wenn mir jemand sowas sagen würde dann sage ich cu zu den wir brauchen dich net dann warte ich halte noch mal 15 mim


----------



## SKÿ1 (22. April 2010)

Chiary's Post  F   T   W ! ! ! ! 

You made my day!

Mit einem riesigen Grinsen verziehe ich mich ins Spiel =)


----------

